# 4TH Grader Killed by illegal alien, sexual assault, knife to the chest.



## Wolfmoon

_"Anytime a 10-year-old child is murdered, it's heinous. I don't know any way to describe it." _

*Girl, 10 Murdered by an illegal alien she was abducted & sexually assaulted *

Tuesday, November 1, 2011 

*Carrollton, Texas --* In my opinion, *Jose Conception Sifuentes*, 23, who is an illegal alien is charged with first-degree murder. &#8220;Prior to his arrest Tuesday, Sifuentes was detained on an U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement hold.&#8221; (ICE nabbed him so he couldn't run away.)

It&#8217;s believed that he abducted 10-year-old Jasmen Gonzalez while she was sleeping in a bedroom and sexually assaulted her. Then he discarded her body in some bushes at a home four blocks away. She was found lying face down with a stab wound to her chest. She was shirtless and her pants and panties were around her knees.Her death has been ruled a homicide. Details are evolving, pending lab tests.

Supposedly, Jose Sifuentes slipped into the bedroom where Jasmen was sleeping and there was a sliding glass door to the backyard. He scooped her up taking a flannel sheet with him. &#8220;Sifuentes stabbed Gonzalez in the chest, loaded her in his SUV before dumping her body in the bushes.&#8221;

It sounds like he raped and killed her in the bedroom, lab tests are still being done on the evidence and there is a lot of evidence, Jose was very stupid. It makes you wonder how he could afford to drive a $60,000.00 Lincoln Navigator and support a common law *wife,* and home. Drug dealing perhaps or hit man? 

Jasmen Gonzalez lived in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma with her parents where she was in the Fourth grade. Her family had planned a weekend family gathering in Carrollton, Texas. She told her many friends at her school that she was very excited to go and would be back on Monday. When the family arrived in Texas they stayed with Jasmen&#8217;s Aunt and Uncle and it was in their master bedroom that she went missing.

She went to bed around 10:15 p.m. Saturday night Oct. 30th. She slept while the party went on into the night.  *Jose Conception Sifuentes *was one of the adults at the party. Jasmen was taken from the bedroom sometime after 11:15 p.m. The family checked on her and she was gone and so was Jose who lived less than a mile away. &#8220;The arrest warrant said Jose was gone for about 30 minutes.&#8221;

&#8220;Sifuentes' wife, Martha Sifuentes, told police she saw their Navigator leave the apartment complex. While the family was searching for the girl, Jose Sifuentes returned to the apartment complex in the Navigator, according to the affidavit.
&#8220;When he got back to the apartment complex, Jose told his wife that *"it was a good thing he didn't park the Navigator in front of the apartment because the cops would think he was involved."&#8221; *

The police searched Jose&#8217;s black Lincoln Navigator and his home on Monday. They found a knife that tested positive for human blood and yellow rubber gloves, half a gold-colored charm, strands of hair, red fiber and a white flannel sheet in the vehicle. Then while Jose was parked at the police station, 2 police dogs hit on his car for a decaying human tissue alert. 

Detectives said Jose couldn&#8217;t get his story straight and they caught him in numerous lies, he even lied about his birth date and having tattoos. He also, couldn&#8217;t come up with a reason for leaving the party at the same time the girl went missing.

A massive man hunt was conducted all through the night looking for Jasmen. Her seminude body was found face down in bushes in a backyard of a home only a few blocks away at 3:30 p.m. on Sunday Oct. 31st. 

*Jose Conception Sifuentes* was a person of interest before his arrest. He has been moved from the Carrollton jail to the Dallas Jail.

*SOURCE:*

Police Make Arrest In Murder Of 10-Year-Old Girl
Jose Conception Sifuentes, 23, Charged With Murder
http://www.the33tv.com/about/station/newsteam/kdaf-carrollton-police-make-arrest-in-murder-of-10yearold-girl-20111101,0,3460363.story
----
Jasmen Gonzalez, 10, Found Dead In North Texas On Sunday
http://www.koco.com/news/29631795/detail.html#ixzz1cYeQmDHC

----
*Family Member Charged in Slaying of Oklahoma City Girl*
*Common-law husband of victim's cousin charged with murder*
http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Family-Friend-to-be-Charged-with-Girls-Murder-132997628.html

----
*Family Friend to be Charged with Girl's Murder*
*http://www.kcentv.com/story/15924096/family-friend-to-be-charged-with-girls-murder?clienttype=printable*

----
Teacher remembers Oklahoma City girl killed in Texas 
http://newsok.com/teacher-remembers-oklahoma-city-girl-killed-in-texas/article/3619195

----
Arrest in Carrollton Abduction Murder
http://www.publicbroadcasting.net/kera/news.newsmain?action=article&ARTICLE_ID=1870327


----------



## Wolfmoon

I wonder if Jose didn't kill her in the bedroom and then take her to another location to rape her. Making love to a corpse is the illegal alien way. It will be interesting to see how the illegal alien supporters explain this one.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Jasmen Gonzalez Update: Family Friend Jose Sifuentes Charged with Murder

http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/news/2011/11/01/jasmen-gonzalez-update-family-friend-jose-sifuentes-charged-with-murder/

Incriminating evidence was found at Joses *apartment.* There were around 12 people present the night he abducted Jasmen. How could he abduct her and kill her without anyone knowing???

Evidently Joses friends were shocked and stunned that he killed the girl. 

"I just want to say that he is a nice person," said one woman.

I think not lady, he raped and killed a 10 year old girl nice people don't do that!!!!!


----------



## Wolfmoon

OK girl abducted, stabbed to death in Dallas - KFOR

"The medical examiner confirms she died of a stab wound to the chest and was sexually assaulted."


----------



## Katzndogz

He'll get a green card for this, for sure.


----------



## Wolfmoon

No doubt Obama will probably give him a Medal of Honor.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Oklahoma City Girl Died of Stab Wound

Oklahoma City Girl Died of Stab Wound | NBC Dallas-Fort Worth

"Relatives told police that Sifuentes, a 23-year-old *construction worker*, disappeared at about the time Gonzalez did."

"In addition to Sifuentes' Navigator, officers searched a white Ford F-150 pickup truck and a red Chevrolet van. They also executed a search warrant at the apartment where the girl disappeared."


----------



## Wolfmoon

Police Find Body of Missing 10-Year-Old Girl | NBC Dallas-Fort Worth

"Investigators said there were no signs of a break-in and no trauma was found on the body."


----------



## Wolfmoon

Video at link.

Carrollton Police Make Arrest In Murder Of 10-Year-Old Girl - KFOR

"Police also revealed Tuesday that Gonzalez and Sifuentes were related, cousins by common law marriage"


----------



## Wolfmoon

Police arrest suspect in murder of 10-year-old girl

Star Local News > Carrollton Leader > News > Police arrest suspect in murder of 10-year-old girl

Police are also still trying to investigate where the stabbing took place. Mitchell said they know Gonzalez was taken from the master bedroom of the apartment complex and was dropped off on the side of a house on Clint Street. However, it is unclear when she was stabbed.

*Jose Conception Sifuentes*, 23 is not a United States citizen. Police said Sifuentes has been deported once before and his previous criminal record was non-violent.


----------



## theHawk

What a sack of shit.

Is he going to be fried here in Texas?

I bet the libs will be outraged when Perry doesn't pardon him.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Last I heard the U.S. has a pack with Mexico not to put any of their citizens to death. So, if an American did something like this he would fry but not a Mexican.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Family Member Charged With Girl's Murder - Local News - Dallas/Fort Worth, TX - Dallas/Fort Worth, TX - msnbc.com

The Dallas County medical examiner's office said Monday that Jasmen Gonzalez died of a stab wound to the chest. Police said they were confident Gonzalez was taken from the bedroom before she was killed.


----------



## Katzndogz

Wolfmoon said:


> Last I heard the U.S. has a pack with Mexico not to put any of their citizens to death. So, if an American did something like this he would fry but not a Mexican.



Almost, but not quite.

Mexico has refused to extradite any mexican in mexico that has committed crimes in the US that would subject them to either the death penalty or life in prison as mexico has neither.  A mexican caught IN the US will be executed.


----------



## freedombecki

It's a horrible crime. She was so young. What's the matter with these serial rapists and killers? People think they're normal, but they're multiple bricks short of a load.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Katzndogz said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard the U.S. has a pack with Mexico not to put any of their citizens to death. So, if an American did something like this he would fry but not a Mexican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost, but not quite.
> 
> Mexico has refused to extradite any mexican in mexico that has committed crimes in the US that would subject them to either the death penalty or life in prison as mexico has neither. A mexican caught IN the US will be executed.
Click to expand...

 
I stand corrected. You learn something new everyday. Thanks for clearing that up.

Mexican Murderer Executed as Court, Texas Gov. Reject Obama Appeal. Last Words: Viva Mexico! | Stand With Arizona

July 7, 2011

Humberto Leal, a Mexican illegal alien was finally executed Thursday evening for the 1994 rape-slaying of 16-year-old Adria Sauceda, whose brutalized nude body was found hours after he left a San Antonio street party with her. She was bludgeoned with a chunk of asphalt.


----------



## Wolfmoon

freedombecki said:


> It's a horrible crime. She was so young. What's the matter with these serial rapists and killers? People think they're normal, but they're multiple bricks short of a load.


 
There is no evidence that Jose Conception Sifuentes, 23 was a serial killer.  He was a mean spirited horn dog like so many of his kind.  Life means nothing to those people.


----------



## Unkotare

Who are "his kind" and "those people" if not other killers like him?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Unkotare said:


> Who are "his kind" and "those people" if not other killers like him?


 
His kind and those people are usually the same ilks.

The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations.
http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm

In America an estimated 800,000 children are reported missing each year  more than 2,000 children every day. http://www.missingkids.com/missingkids/servlet/PageServlet?LanguageCountry=en_US&PageId=4362

Every day 12 Americans are murdered by illegal aliens. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day. 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html

"The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants in the United States". 
http://www.drdsk.com/articles.html#Illegals

The legal and illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the United States. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html


Two-thirds of illegal aliens lack a high school degree, the primary reason they create a fiscal deficit is their low education levels and resulting low incomes and tax payments, into their legal status or heavy use of most social services. 
http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf

"The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/


----------



## Unkotare

Wolfmoon said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are "his kind" and "those people" if not other killers like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His kind and those people are usually the same ilks.
> ]
Click to expand...




Could you be more specific?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Unkotare said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are "his kind" and "those people" if not other killers like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His kind and those people are usually the same ilks.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you be more specific?
Click to expand...

 
What is it you want?  Youre baiting me to say something so you can report me is how Im reading it.


----------



## Unkotare

I'm not "baiting" you, and you think far too much of yourself if you think I care enough about you to want to "report" you. I'm asking you to grow a set of balls and say what you mean.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Warrant Reveals What Led Police To Suspect In OKC Girl's Murder - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |

During a news conference in Carrollton, Texas Tuesday morning, police said they believe Jasmen was taken from an apartment, then killed.

A police dog that sniffed a pair of Sifuentes' shoes established a trail from the apartment where Jasmen was abducted to where her body was found.

Five executed search warrants, two homes and three vehicles, are what led them (police) to Sifuentes.

Police confirmed Sifuentes has been deported in the past and does have a criminal record, but only for non-violent offenses.


----------



## Unkotare

So, no sack enough to answer a question? Maybe that tells me enough right there...


----------



## Wolfmoon

Jasmen Gonzalez, Missing Oklahoma 10-Year-Old, Abducted, Stabbed To Death In Carrollton, Texas: Police

Early reports indicated that Gonzalez may have been sleepwalking when she left the home without her shoes, socks or glasses, but police now believe she was abducted.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Each time an illegal alien commits a crime in America it costs the American taxpayers a ton of money. We get to pay for their court costs and lawyer&#8217;s fees and pick up the tab to incarcerate them. Then after they&#8217;ve served their sentences we pay to have them deported. It would be a whole lot cheaper to close the border and guard it with the military!!

---

Body of missing girl found near Carrollton apartment | kvue.com Austin

&#8220;The Dallas police helicopter, a Child Abduction Response Team, Carrollton firefighters, police from Addison, Farmers Branch, Irving and Dallas, the Texas Department of Public Safety, the Denton County Sheriff's office, U.S. Marshals and the FBI all joined in helping Carrollton police search for the missing child."

"No Amber Alert was issued; police said the circumstances of Jasmen's disappearance did not meet the established criteria.
FBI agents went door-to-door speaking with residents, and every car attempting to enter the two-block radius around the Walnut Street address was stopped during the height of the investigation.&#8221;

_All this so an illegal alien could experience Jasmens 10 year old vagina for 15 minutes! _


----------



## Unkotare

I guess I was right. A wolf with no balls.


----------



## Tank

Unkotare said:


> Could you be more specific?


Beaners, Unkobitch


----------



## Wolfmoon

Unkotare said:


> I'm not "baiting" you, and you think far too much of yourself if you think I care enough about you to want to "report" you. I'm asking you to grow a set of balls and say what you mean.


 
All this so an illegal alien could experience Jasmens 10 year old vagina for 15 minutes! 

Are you supporting these people who are called the *illegal aliens*? It sure sound like youre race baiting on their behalf. This is the illegal immigration area and I'm calling the illegal aliens, ilk. So, what's it to you what I think?


----------



## Unkotare

Tank said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you be more specific?
> 
> 
> 
> Beaners, Unkobitch
Click to expand...



No one asked you, you fucking little coward.


----------



## Wolfmoon

ROTFLMFAO! You've done it again Tank! LOL!


----------



## Tank

Rape is a form of courtship in Mexico


----------



## Unkotare

Wolfmoon said:


> ]Are you supporting these people who are called the *illegal aliens*? It sure sound like youre race baiting on their behalf. This is the illegal immigration area and I'm calling the illegal aliens, ilk. So, what's it to you what I think?[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> [/FONT]




Are you answering my question with a question, Mr. Noballs? If you'd have bothered to EVER read ANYTHING I've posted about illegal immigration you'd know I in no way support illegal immigration and never have. 

If puberty ever sets in and you grow a set of balls such that you can answer my question clearly and directly, let me know. Until then, you are looking a lot like a spineless little fraud.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Still laughing...


----------



## Wolfmoon

Unkotare said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]Are you supporting these people who are called the *illegal aliens*? It sure sound like youre race baiting on their behalf. This is the illegal immigration area and I'm calling the illegal aliens, ilk. So, what's it to you what I think?[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you answering my question with a question, Mr. Noballs? If you'd have bothered to EVER read ANYTHING I've posted about illegal immigration you'd know I in no way support illegal immigration and never have.
> 
> If puberty ever sets in and you grow a set of balls such that you can answer my question clearly and directly, let me know. Until then, you are looking a lot like a spineless little fraud.
Click to expand...

 
All this so an illegal alien could experience Jasmens 10 year old vagina for 15 minutes!

You're right I never read anything you write because you bat for both teams at the same time. As a matter of fact I'm going to put you on ignore.


----------



## Sunshine

_10-year-old Jasmen Gonzalez.  _

Was she what some on here call an 'anchor baby.' (Though there be no such thing.)  If she was, then how do you reconcile her death as a tragedy perpetrated by an illegal alien?


----------



## Unkotare

Wolfmoon said:


> [You're right I never read anything you write because you bat for both teams at the same time. ]





That is, of course, a lie. You are not really opposed to illegal immigration. You are just another drooling moron hiding something else behind the false facade of a political position. Fuck you, you have been exposed.



I AM OPPOSED TO ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION, not out of hate or fear but because it is in the best interests of my country and our LEGAL immigrants to respect our borders, our laws, and our sovereignty.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Sunshine said:


> _10-year-old Jasmen Gonzalez. _
> 
> Was she what some on here call an 'anchor baby.' (Though there be no such thing.) If she was, then how do you reconcile her death as a tragedy perpetrated by an illegal alien?


 
Nowhere does it say that Jasmens parents are illegal aliens OR that she is an Anchor Baby or Jackpot Baby.  If you have a link please post it.


----------



## Wolfmoon

There are 4 million Anchor Babies in America. There are 1.1 million children who came across the border illegally. Most are on welfare and in the public school systems sucking the life out of both programs. We need to end Birthright Citizenship and close the border with Mexico. We simply can&#8217;t afford it as a nation. If we are to survive we will have to cut off these people, or ourselves, or end foreign aid to all other nations. LINK

----

1. Unauthorized Immigrants and Their U.S. - Born Children 

An estimated 340,000 of the 4.3 million babies born in the United States in 2008 were the offspring of unauthorized immigrants, according to a new analysis of U.S. Census Bureau data by the Pew Hispanic Center. 

Unauthorized immigrants comprise slightly more than 4% of the adult population of the U.S., but because they are relatively young and have high birthrates, their children make up a much larger share of both the newborn population (8%) and the child population (7%) of those younger than age 18) in this country. These figures are based on data from the U.S. Census Bureau's March 2009 current Population Survey.

4 million U.S. - born children of unauthorized immigrant parents reside in this country in 2009, alongside 1.1 million foreign-born children of unauthorized immigrant parents. 

SOURCE:

Unauthorized Immigrants and Their U.S. - Born Children 
Page 1.
http://pewhispanic.org/files/reports/125.pdf


----------



## Wolfmoon

The illegal aliens are eligible for free public housing, free food stamps, WIC, free medical, free education, free school lunches, free after school day care, free adult education...  

The government deems it's not enough to just support the Anchor Baby so they support the entire house holds needs at the expense of the taxpayers.  Most of the illegal aliens hold jobs and their spouses work under the table.  Do you wonder how they can drive new cars?  

The employers pay them just enough so that they qualify for welfare.  Now, tell me that isn't a rip off for the taxpayers and its happening right underneath our noses!  Wake up people, Wakey, Wakey you're being robbed blind.

----

An illegal alien parent receives welfare benefits on behalf of his or her U.S. citizen child. Regardless of the parents immigration status may receive welfare and other benefits. When such a child receives assistance, the aid also helps support the childs family. SOURCE: Illegal Aliens Extent of Welfare Benefits, Page 1. 
http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf


----------



## Sunshine

Wolfmoon said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> _10-year-old Jasmen Gonzalez. _
> 
> Was she what some on here call an 'anchor baby.' (Though there be no such thing.) If she was, then how do you reconcile her death as a tragedy perpetrated by an illegal alien?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere does it say that Jasmen&#8217;s parents are illegal aliens OR that she is an Anchor Baby or Jackpot Baby.  If you have a link please post it.
Click to expand...


Why would it say that?  I didn't make a statement.  I asked a question.  It would seem to me that for those who have such loathing for illegal aliens that this would be no big deal if she was.

BUT, this article says the killer was a 'family friend.'  If her parents weren't illegal, why were they hanging out with them?  (Hint:  that's a question, too.)



> Twenty-three-year-old Jose Concepcion Sifuentes, described as a* family friend,* was questioned on Monday as a person of interest in the death of Jasmen Gonzalez, whose body was found on Sunday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-charged-murder-sex-attack.html#ixzz1dVUDGG2E



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Family-friend-charged-murder-sex-attack.html


----------



## Wolfmoon

In addition, immigrant adults tend to have higher rates of fertility than do native-born adults. As of 2008, the total fertility rate among females ages 15 to 44 was 2.0 for the native born and 2.7 for immigrants. Hispanics who live in the U.S. have higher rates of fertility than do whites, blacks or Asians.

SOURCE:

Immigrants, Parenthood and Fertility
Page 3.
http://pewhispanic.org/files/reports/125.pdf

----

If current trends continue, the population of the United States will rise to 438 million in 2050, from 296 million in 2005, and 82% of the increase will be due to immigrants. The non-Hispanic white population will increase more slowly than other racial and ethnic groups; whites will become a minority (47%) by 2050. 
http://pewhispanic.org/files/reports/85.pdf


----------



## Sunshine

Wolfmoon said:


> In addition, immigrant adults tend to have higher rates of fertility than do native-born adults. As of 2008, the total fertility rate among females ages 15 to 44 was 2.0 for the native born and 2.7 for immigrants. Hispanics who live in the U.S. have higher rates of fertility than do whites, blacks or Asians.
> 
> SOURCE:
> 
> Immigrants, Parenthood and Fertility
> Page 3.
> http://pewhispanic.org/files/reports/125.pdf
> 
> ----
> 
> If current trends continue, the population of the United States will rise to 438 million in 2050, from 296 million in 2005, and 82% of the increase will be due to immigrants. The non-Hispanic white population will increase more slowly than other racial and ethnic groups; whites will become a minority (47%) by 2050.
> http://pewhispanic.org/files/reports/85.pdf



Most are Catholic and don't use birth control.  DUH!


----------



## Wolfmoon

Sunshine said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> _10-year-old Jasmen Gonzalez. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Sunshine said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was she what some on here call an 'anchor baby.' (Though there be no such thing.) If she was, then how do you reconcile her death as a tragedy perpetrated by an illegal alien?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere does it say that Jasmen&#8217;s parents are illegal aliens OR that she is an Anchor Baby or Jackpot Baby. If you have a link please post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would it say that? I didn't make a statement. I asked a question. It would seem to me that for those who have such loathing for illegal aliens that this would be no big deal if she was.
> 
> BUT, this article says the killer was a 'family friend.' If her parents weren't illegal, why were they hanging out with them? (Hint: that's a question, too.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty-three-year-old Jose Concepcion Sifuentes, described as a* family friend,* was questioned on Monday as a person of interest in the death of Jasmen Gonzalez, whose body was found on Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2055394/Jasmen-Gonzalez-Family-friend-charged-murder-sex-attack.html#ixzz1dVUDGG2E
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [URL]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2055394/Jasmen-Gonzalez-Family-friend-charged-murder-sex-attack.html[/URL]
Click to expand...

 
*
I would venture to say that almost all Hispanics in America have some acquaintances with an illegal alien, should we call all of them illegal aliens too because they are acquainted with an illegal alien?

We need to *End Birthright Citizenship* and end the social services free meal tickets and that would be less of a draw for the illegal aliens to enter America illegally to plop down their spawn and bankrupt our Emergency Rooms and over flood the school systems and break the welfare bank.

We need to close the Southern border and maybe the killings of innocent Americans would stop or at least slow down. It is just insane to let the illegal aliens exist in our country. They have proven themselves good for nothing and they only cause havoc and chaos murdering, raping and pillaging everything, everywhere they go! 

*America is basically under attack by foreign invaders and our government is giving them their blessing.*

The governments answer to the problem is to give them all amnesty and then the &#8216;illegal aliens&#8217; would no longer exist. The illegal aliens would no longer be killing American citizens, because they would now be citizens with amnesty. So, we wouldn&#8217;t have an illegal alien problem anymore because now their American citizen, problem solved. Nice rhetoric but the maiming&#8217;s, rapes and murders would still go on. It would just be under a different label that of 'American citizen'. No dice, No amnesty!!! 

We the taxpayers are tired of paying for *Big Businesses Cheap Labor*. Businesses should be paying the American&#8217;s *prevailing wages *to do their jobs and not selling their country down the drain by importing 3rd world cheap labor! If they can't figure out how to stay in business the right way without cheating maybe they had better close up shop and go get a real job for themselves. Beside we all know they&#8217;re just greedy and they want more profits, when they already have more money than God! That&#8217;s just evil!


----------



## Unkotare

With each post you reveal more and more of what you are REALLY about, and it's not illegal immigration.


----------



## Tank

What they run from, is what they bring


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, what they bring into America is crime. Many illegal aliens are criminals in their own countries and are running from the law for crimes and murders they committed there. They think by crossing the border that all of their troubles will go away. Their troubles are just beginning, and they just dont stop being criminals. 

When they enter into the U.S. its a strange land and they dont speak the language and they need to eat and their hornier than a 2-peckered Billy Goat. Most of the illegal aliens are drug addicts and or alcoholics and they need money to feed their habits. And where do they get that money??? Well, they rob people, houses, steal cars and have a little fun along the way by raping women and children and killing innocent Americans without remorse. We the taxpayers are picking up the carnage and the costs of these monsters. While our government caters to their every need and trys to put the blinders on the American public.

We dont hear even a fraction of the crimes that are committed by the illegal aliens and when we say something about the crimes we do hear about, the *pro-illegal alien supporters* come out to call us racists, bigots and xenophobes. 

All Americans need to call their politicians and let them know that they don't want the illegal aliens in America, and that the illegal aliens should be deported as soon as possible with no exceptions! They should tell the politicians that they want them to close the border with Mexico and guard the ports and Southern border with the military. Its time for Mass Deportation. 

In 2011 Latinos comprised 50.3 percent of all people sentenced in Federal Prison 
http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/news/2011/09/07/immigration-offenses-make-latinos-new-majority-in-federal-prisons-report-says/


"The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/


A study of 55,322 illegal aliens, found: They were arrested a total of 459,614 times, averaging about 8 arrests per illegal alien. They were arrested for a total of about 700,000 criminal offenses, averaging about 13 offenses per illegal alien. 12 % were arrested for violent offenses such as murder, robbery, assault, and sex-related crimes. 80% of all arrests occurred in three states--California, Texas, and Arizona. http://www.gao.gov/htext/d05646r.html


The legal and illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the United States. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html


----------



## Douger

I agree ! Illegal aliens are a pain in the ass !
Serial Killer "WIld Bill" caught by Jason Ward and David Bell not Don Winner - The Panama Review - Zimbio


----------



## Unkotare

The Wolfwithnoballs is NOT concerned with illegal immigration. He is just using it as an excuse to vent his bigotry. This is obvious. The issue of illegal immigration is too serious to allow it to become nothing but a platform for weaklings like him to indulge in venal hatred.


----------



## Sunshine

Douger said:


> I agree ! Illegal aliens are a pain in the ass !
> Serial Killer "WIld Bill" caught by Jason Ward and David Bell not Don Winner - The Panama Review - Zimbio





Unkotare said:


> The Wolfwithnoballs is NOT concerned with illegal immigration. He is just using it as an excuse to vent his bigotry. This is obvious. The issue of illegal immigration is too serious to allow it to become nothing but a platform for weaklings like him to indulge in venal hatred.



I guess I don't have so much of a problem with them because, like me, they are paying into SS, something I am fairly certain many on here are NOT doing.   But, unlike me, they will not get to draw.


----------



## Unkotare

It wouldn't matter if they were paying double into SS. Illegal aliens should not be in the country.


----------



## Againsheila

Wolfmoon said:


> Police arrest suspect in murder of 10-year-old girl
> 
> Star Local News > Carrollton Leader > News > Police arrest suspect in murder of 10-year-old girl
> 
> Police are also still trying to investigate where the stabbing took place. Mitchell said they know Gonzalez was taken from the master bedroom of the apartment complex and was dropped off on the side of a house on Clint Street. However, it is unclear when she was stabbed.
> 
> *Jose Conception Sifuentes*, 23 is not a United States citizen. Police said Sifuentes has been deported once before and his previous criminal record was non-violent.



okay, so he was deported once, and allowed to come back.  his previous criminal record say he was non-violent.  Doesn't anyone in our government consider that if you get away with one crime, you will do another more serious crime, and so on and so on?


----------



## Againsheila

Sunshine said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree ! Illegal aliens are a pain in the ass !
> Serial Killer "WIld Bill" caught by Jason Ward and David Bell not Don Winner - The Panama Review - Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wolfwithnoballs is NOT concerned with illegal immigration. He is just using it as an excuse to vent his bigotry. This is obvious. The issue of illegal immigration is too serious to allow it to become nothing but a platform for weaklings like him to indulge in venal hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I don't have so much of a problem with them because, like me, they are paying into SS, something I am fairly certain many on here are NOT doing.   But, unlike me, they will not get to draw.
Click to expand...


Yeah, they steal someone's social security number and you think they are the victim.  Here's hoping you experience having your ss number stolen so you know what it's like.  You will have to prove every single job you've ever held when you get ready to collect, how do you like them apples?  Can you do that?  I sure as heck can't.  

Good luck.


----------



## Sunshine

Againsheila said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree ! Illegal aliens are a pain in the ass !
> Serial Killer "WIld Bill" caught by Jason Ward and David Bell not Don Winner - The Panama Review - Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wolfwithnoballs is NOT concerned with illegal immigration. He is just using it as an excuse to vent his bigotry. This is obvious. The issue of illegal immigration is too serious to allow it to become nothing but a platform for weaklings like him to indulge in venal hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I don't have so much of a problem with them because, like me, they are paying into SS, something I am fairly certain many on here are NOT doing.   But, unlike me, they will not get to draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, they steal someone's social security number and you think they are the victim.  Here's hoping you experience having your ss number stolen so you know what it's like.  You will have to prove every single job you've ever held when you get ready to collect, how do you like them apples?  Can you do that?  I sure as heck can't.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


Yes, I can.

But sometimes they just use made up numbers.  Our government accepts the money regardless.


----------



## Againsheila

Sunshine said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I don't have so much of a problem with them because, like me, they are paying into SS, something I am fairly certain many on here are NOT doing.   But, unlike me, they will not get to draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they steal someone's social security number and you think they are the victim.  Here's hoping you experience having your ss number stolen so you know what it's like.  You will have to prove every single job you've ever held when you get ready to collect, how do you like them apples?  Can you do that?  I sure as heck can't.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I can.
> 
> But sometimes they just use made up numbers.  Our government accepts the money regardless.
Click to expand...


You must be awfully young, or haven't had very many jobs.

Why do you think any American citizen should have to go through that when they retire just because some illegal stole their ss number?


----------



## Wolfmoon

UPDATED: Jose Sifuentes charged in killing of Oklahoma girl in Carrollton | www.pegasusnews.com | Dallas/Fort Worth

Police said *Sifuentes knew the Gonzalez family* and was at a gathering in the apartment where Gonzalez went missing. They said Gonzalez was in the master bedroom and family members noticed that both she and Sifuentes went missing around the same time.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Based on studies by the Pew Hispanic Center and the Heritage Foundation, households headed by less-educated *illegal aliens use $40 billion more in public services each year than they pay in taxes. *
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0904/09/ldt.01.html

----

In 2007, legal and illegal aliens cost the federal government more than $346 BILLION dollars and the U.S. taxpayers paid more than $ 9,000.00 for each immigrant in the country!
http://www.esrresearch.com/Rubensteinreport.pdf


----------



## GHook93

The majority of the murder and rape victims of illegals are usually Latino, yet Latinos and liberals won't let us do anything to combat it. Everify is a great first step. End funding to sanctuary cities is another. And a building a border fence is a must.


----------



## Sunshine

Againsheila said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they steal someone's social security number and you think they are the victim.  Here's hoping you experience having your ss number stolen so you know what it's like.  You will have to prove every single job you've ever held when you get ready to collect, how do you like them apples?  Can you do that?  I sure as heck can't.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can.
> 
> But sometimes they just use made up numbers.  Our government accepts the money regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be awfully young, or haven't had very many jobs.
> 
> Why do you think any American citizen should have to go through that when they retire just because some illegal stole their ss number?
Click to expand...


Jesus H Christ!  I have all my old Tax returns.  The W2 tells who the employer is/was.  I can't believe people are this dense.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Tank said:


> Rape is a form of courtship in Mexico


 
Murder must be a form of courtship too since they do it so much!


----------



## Wolfmoon

Againsheila said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police arrest suspect in murder of 10-year-old girl
> 
> Star Local News > Carrollton Leader > News > Police arrest suspect in murder of 10-year-old girl
> 
> Police are also still trying to investigate where the stabbing took place. Mitchell said they know Gonzalez was taken from the master bedroom of the apartment complex and was dropped off on the side of a house on Clint Street. However, it is unclear when she was stabbed.
> 
> *Jose Conception Sifuentes*, 23 is not a United States citizen. Police said Sifuentes has been deported once before and his previous criminal record was non-violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so he was deported once, and allowed to come back. his previous criminal record say he was non-violent. Doesn't anyone in our government consider that if you get away with one crime, you will do another more serious crime, and so on and so on?
Click to expand...

 
I can't tell you how many times I've read crime stories where the illegal alien was a repeat offender of the same crime, wife beating, drunk driving and ended up killing someone. The same with the illegal aliens being deported they come back with a vengeance and aim to kill an American for revenge.  

The government is responsible for every murder that the illegal aliens commit.  Its all a part of their plan to eradicate Americans because were in their way they need us weakened or gone so they can create One World Order.


----------



## Againsheila

Sunshine said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can.
> 
> But sometimes they just use made up numbers.  Our government accepts the money regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be awfully young, or haven't had very many jobs.
> 
> Why do you think any American citizen should have to go through that when they retire just because some illegal stole their ss number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus H Christ!  I have all my old Tax returns.  The W2 tells who the employer is/was.  I can't believe people are this dense.
Click to expand...


If someone has stolen your ss number, you must prove every job you ever had.  I started throwing away my tax returns long before illegals became such a problem.  I was told you only needed to keep them for five years...now you have to keep them forever.


----------



## Sunshine

Againsheila said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be awfully young, or haven't had very many jobs.
> 
> Why do you think any American citizen should have to go through that when they retire just because some illegal stole their ss number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus H Christ!  I have all my old Tax returns.  The W2 tells who the employer is/was.  I can't believe people are this dense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone has stolen your ss number, you must prove every job you ever had.  I started throwing away my tax returns long before illegals became such a problem.  I was told you only needed to keep them for five years...now you have to keep them forever.
Click to expand...


I have all of mine because I don't believe everythng someone tells me.    If I need space, there are many other things I would rid myself of besides my old tax returns.


----------



## Unkotare

Wolfmoon said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police arrest suspect in murder of 10-year-old girl
> 
> Star Local News > Carrollton Leader > News > Police arrest suspect in murder of 10-year-old girl
> 
> Police are also still trying to investigate where the stabbing took place. Mitchell said they know Gonzalez was taken from the master bedroom of the apartment complex and was dropped off on the side of a house on Clint Street. However, it is unclear when she was stabbed.
> 
> *Jose Conception Sifuentes*, 23 is not a United States citizen. Police said Sifuentes has been deported once before and his previous criminal record was non-violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so he was deported once, and allowed to come back. his previous criminal record say he was non-violent. Doesn't anyone in our government consider that if you get away with one crime, you will do another more serious crime, and so on and so on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've read crime stories where the illegal alien was a repeat offender of the same crime, wife beating, drunk driving and ended up killing someone. The same with the illegal aliens being deported they come back with a vengeance and aim to kill an American for revenge.
> 
> The government is responsible for every murder that the illegal aliens commit.  Its all a part of their plan to eradicate Americans because were in their way they need us weakened or gone so they can create One World Order.
Click to expand...



See? This idiot is not really concerned with illegal immigration, he is just another bigoted conspiracy mental case. The issue is too important to waste time indulging hateful lunatics like this sick fucker.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*measures for security.*


*Alert! Increased threats and violence from illegal alien supporters!*

While violence against Americans is not a new occurrence, we are definitely picking up an increase in incidents that we attribute to THREE major factors. 

*FACTOR 1:* The illegal aliens and their supporters are starting to lose. They can feel the tide turning against them and after the graphic defeat of the Senate AMNESTY Bill they know the momentum is with our side. *In life, the side that loses their cool is the side that is losing.* This is the case with the illegal aliens and their supporters and that is why they are becoming more *desperate *and *hostile.* 

*FACTOR 2:* The *Spanish media* in America, accompanied by too many reporters in the English media, are lying to their audiences about the nature of our movement and whipping the illegals into frenzy. False claims that our movement is motivated by racism and dominated by racist fringe groups is being used as their only real weapon to try and stop the enforcement movement. By creating this false impression in the minds of the illegals and their supporters, they are increasing the risk of violence against our supporters and groups.

*FACTOR 3:* While every group that ALIPAC works with has clearly stated that White Nationalist and White Supremacists are not welcome in our ranks or at our events, small groups of them continue to try and force their way into our events sometimes. Usually, it is a small group standing off to the side. While they have a right to their views and a right to go where they want in America, they do the illegal aliens a great favor by showing up and paint a target on all of our heads. We encourage anyone that is planning an event to make it very clear that these fringe elements are not welcome, not reflective of our movement, and will be removed by police if they attempt to show up in our ranks. Some of these supposed *White Nationalists* are probably *on the payroll* of *Open Borders groups* that have planted activists in their groups encouraging them to show up where they are not welcome as a favor to the illegal alien supporters.

FULL ARTICLE:


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Illegal Alien Supporters Threaten Rhode Island Lawmaker* 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_yXzXMnke0"]Illegal Alien Supporters Threaten Rhode Island Lawmaker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Illegals Threaten To Murder Americans With Axes and Shovels SB 1070*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDlutO0KK7g"]Illegals Threaten To Murder Americans With Axes and Shovels SB 1070 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfmoon

*La Raza Mexicans Invade Texas Townhall*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Equ42IOqExQ&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Equ42IOqExQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Students sent home for offending Mexicans by wearing American flag t-shirts on Cinco De Mayo*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSba9MjbpK0&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSba9MjbpK0&feature=related[/ame]

----

*Mexican Students Protest Patriotic Clothing *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyR6v-I8tG8&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyR6v-I8tG8&feature=related[/ame]

----

American Veteran Removes US Flag from beneath Mexican Flag 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ6cCPbA8jo&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ6cCPbA8jo&feature=related[/ame]

----

*American Flag Flying Rules* 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XTYiiGkECg&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XTYiiGkECg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Douger

It sucks.
How about 100,000 killed by illegal aliens ?
3 YEARS IN IRAQ- Over 100,000 Kids Killed NEW CFTM VIDEO OF OUTRAGE : Indybay


----------



## Wolfmoon

Douger said:


> It sucks.
> How about 100,000 killed by illegal aliens ?
> 3 YEARS IN IRAQ- Over 100,000 Kids Killed NEW CFTM VIDEO OF OUTRAGE : Indybay


 
*So you're saying the illegal alien invasion is a War on America.*


----------



## Unkotare

I'm saying this wolfool is a sock puppet of that other jackass who was recently banned.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*"We are Mexicans and Americans stole our land."* 

The letter by substitute teacher Tony Hill was read aloud Thursday as the state Senate considered one of five bills on illegal immigration. Hill wrote that a majority of eight-grade students who he taught recently at an unnamed Glendale school refused to say the Pledge of Allegiance and declared that "We are Mexicans and Americans stole our land."

Hill went on to write: "I have found that (in) substitute teaching in these areas most of the Hispanic students do not want to be educated but rather (want to) be gang members and gangsters. They hate America and are determined to reclaim this area for Mexico."

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5Ite9iqOi8&feature=related"]"We are Mexicans and Americans stole our land." - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

Time for an IP search of the sock puppet.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Americans need to get themselves to the polls and vote.*

*Racist, Vulgar Latino Mob Attacks Protesters*

May 17, 2011

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xs90nOgW3Q&feature=related


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so he was deported once, and allowed to come back. his previous criminal record say he was non-violent. Doesn't anyone in our government consider that if you get away with one crime, you will do another more serious crime, and so on and so on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've read crime stories where the illegal alien was a repeat offender of the same crime, wife beating, drunk driving and ended up killing someone. The same with the illegal aliens being deported they come back with a vengeance and aim to kill an American for revenge.
> 
> The government is responsible for every murder that the illegal aliens commit.  Its all a part of their plan to eradicate Americans because were in their way they need us weakened or gone so they can create One World Order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See? This idiot is not really concerned with illegal immigration, he is just another bigoted conspiracy mental case. The issue is too important to waste time indulging hateful lunatics like this sick fucker.
Click to expand...


illegal aliens, like Americans come from all countries, IMO, we need a few more Americans bigoted against those that break our laws.  Why do you think anyone who breaks our laws to come here deserves rights?  My parents took in a couple of Hungarians when we lived in England.  These Hungarians had fled Hungary when the communists took over.  My father was career Air Force, my mother an American citizen, no matter what they did, they couldn't this our family friends into this country.  They lived out their lives in Canada.  Now why would anyone think that some who is here illegally deserves anything but our contempt?  My brother tried for more than 20 years to get his mother in law here from Thailand.  He couldn't even get her here on a visitor's visa.  She died, never being able to see her grandchildren in their own home.  Why do you think illegals should be treated with anything but contempt, when so many people followed our laws and didn't come here?

It took my brother over a year and $thousands to get his wife here from Thailand and my parents still had to sponsor her.  My parents had to sponsor my brother in law from Canada in spite of the fact that he had over $40k in the bank back in the 70's, when he first tried to come here with his wife, my sister.  My Aunt and Uncle had to sponsor my cousin in law from Germany.  Now why on earth wouldn't you hold someone who broke our laws in contempt?  Anything else is a slap in the face to every legal immigrant in this country and worse to those millions who've been denied entry and didn't break our laws to come here.

Sign me, Proud to be Bigoted against illegals.


----------



## Unkotare

You are greatly missing the point. If you read Wolfshit's posts instead of just noting them and saying "yeah!" you'd see that the hateful lunatic is murderously prejudiced against Latinos. THAT is his issue, not really illegal immigration. Pay attention: ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION IS TOO IMPORTANT AN ISSUE TO WASTE TIME INDULGING BLATANT BIGOTS LIKE WOLFSHIT WHOSE REAL INTERSTS LIE ELSEWHERE.


----------



## Unkotare

Is that not clear enough?


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> You are greatly missing the point. If you read Wolfshit's posts instead of just noting them and saying "yeah!" you'd see that the hateful lunatic is murderously prejudiced against Latinos. THAT is his issue, not really illegal immigration. Pay attention: ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION IS TOO IMPORTANT AN ISSUE TO WASTE TIME INDULGING BLATANT BIGOTS LIKE WOLFSHIT WHOSE REAL INTERSTS LIE ELSEWHERE.



I didn't see anything in your quote from his post about hispanics....if your complaint is that he's prejudiced against Hispanics, shouldn't that me in your quote from his post?  Or are you reading between the lines, because I'm not good at that.


----------



## Unkotare

You're proving my point that you haven't read his posts. Cheerleading is not a position, and is irresponsible if you don't know what you're cheering for.


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> You're proving my point that you haven't read his posts. Cheerleading is not a position, and is irresponsible if you don't know what you're cheering for.



Nice try, but if you are using a quote from someone to prove he is prejudice, the prejudice should be in the actual quote, otherwise you aren't proving anything.


----------



## Unkotare

You're not paying attention.


----------



## Wolfmoon

97 illegal immigrants found in 34 degree truck | KVOA.com | Tucson, Arizona


----------



## Wolfmoon

Gang Bangers - MS-13 Gangs in America they have no respect for life. The number one trademark of MS-13 is violence. Al Qaeda is no different than the MS-13 gang in the U.S. *Their members consist of approx. 50% illegal aliens.*







MS13 Mara Salvatrucha Trece The Most Dangerous Gang Video 01 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTGNwSARj9A"]MS13 Mara Salvatrucha Trece The Most Dangerous Gang Video 01 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

Wolfmoon said:


> 97 illegal immigrants found in 34 degree truck | KVOA.com | Tucson, Arizona



According to DPS, the vehicle was originally stopped for an equipment violation. After the driver was taken into custody, the officer discovered 97 undocumented aliens, including adults and children, in the trailer kept at 34 degrees.

The children ranged in age from 9 to 12. Also in the trailer was a load of produce, say officers.

Those parents should immediately lose their parental rights and the children given up for adoption into a loving AMERICAN home.  No waiting, give them up now, while they can still find a loving home with parents who will protect them rather than put them in harms way for an extra buck.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Good point Againsheila! Let an American put their kid in a refrigerator for hours and see what happens to them. We all know what would happen, they would lose their child and go to jail and get beat by the other inmates. Not so for these illegal aliens they were probably released after they promised to show up for court dates. Like they would really show up, they just change their names and move on to another state!


----------



## Wolfmoon

Rememer this little guy? 

He's just one victim among many story of this nature in newspapers across the country! It seems that when theyre not raping kids their raping dogs and cats.
 






*Illegal alien *
*rapes puppy*​ 
*Suspect felt there was no problem, *
*claiming animal was his to abuse*​


Illegal alien rapes puppy​ 
ANOTHER:

Illegal alien arrested for sexually assaulting a dog in Florida - National Immigration Reform | Examiner.com

"Tomas Bautista, 40, who reportedly came home drunk and sexually assaulted a Chihuahua in his backyard.

The dog, Mimi, belongs to Bautistas roommate, who reportedly found her bleeding and Bautista passed out with his pants around his ankles."

Too Fn' sick!!!!!


----------



## Wolfmoon

VIDEO AT LINK:

*http://www.koco.com/r/29631795/detail.html*

Jose Conception Sifuentes was described as nice guy and had a baby boy. I wonder if he raped him too, he probably did. The bloody knife the murder weapon was found in Sifuentes drivers door side compartment. 

They show 2 deputies escorting Sifuentes dressed in an Orange jail jump suit it's a good color for his completion. 

The video shows where Sifuentes lived and where he dumped 10-year-old Jasmen's body after he got through raping and stabbing her. The body was discovered on the side of someones house about 20 feet from their front door. 

Authorities say at this time there isnt sufficient evidence to charge Sifuentes with Capital Murder. I have a feeling after all the forensic testing is done, they will have enough evidence to charge him with more than they need to fry his 3rd world ass.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Why do the illegal aliens get a Free-Get-Out-Of-Jail-Free-Card and you don't???

Americans *MUST DEMAND* that the government enforce the laws already on the books before they change them in favor of the illegal aliens!

----

*Federal Immigration and Nationality Act Section 8 USC 1324(a) (1)(A)(iv)(b)(iii)*

"Any person who . . . encourages or induces an alien to . . . reside . . . knowing or in reckless disregard of the fact that such . . . residence is . . . in violation of law, shall be punished as provided . . . for each alien in respect to whom such a violation occurs . . . fined under title 18 . . . imprisoned not more than 5 years, or both."

*Employment of Illegal Aliens* --It is unlawful to hire illegal aliens.

*Encouraging and Harboring Illegal Aliens *-- It is a violation of law for any person to conceal, harbor or shield from detection in any place, including any building or means of transportation, any illegal alien.

*Enforcement *-- Immigration officers and local law enforcement officers may detain and individual for a brief warrantless interrogation where circumstances create a reasonable suspicion that the individual is illegally present in the U.S.

*RICO -- Citizen Recourse* -- Private persons and entities may initiate civil suits to obtain injunctions and treble damages against enterprises that conspire to or actually violate federal alien smuggling, harboring, or document fraud statues under the Racketeer-Influence and Corrupt Organizations (RICO).

*Tax Crimes *-- Employers who aid or abet the preparation of false tax returns by failing to pay income or Social Security taxes for illegal alien employees, or who knowingly make payments using false names or Social Security numbers, are subject to IRS criminal and civil sanctions.

*SOURCE:*

http://www.immigrationspecialistsllc.com/uploads/FEDERAL_IMMIGRATION_AND_NATIONALITY_ACT.pdf

United States v. Kim. 193 F-3d 567 (2d Cir. 1999), are considered employees for purposes of immigration law. See full text at:
http://openjurist.org/435/f3d/182/united-states-v-kim

Property shall be seized and subject to forfeiture. (b) 1.
http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/html/uscode08/usc_sec_08_00001324----000-.html

*Additional information is at the Department of Justice at: *
http://searchjustice.usdoj.gov/search?q=illegal+aliens&sort=date%3AD%3AL%3Ad1&output=xml_no_dtd&ie=iso-8859-1&oe=UTF-8&client=default_frontend&proxystylesheet=default_frontend&site=default_collection&btnG.x=0&btnG.y=0


----------



## Wolfmoon

*5 Reasons to Deport Illegal Aliens *

In my opinion

*1.* *They cost too much!* The annual costs of illegal immigration at the federal, state and local level is about *$113 billion dollars*; nearly $29 billion at the federal level and $84 billion at the state and local level. http://www.fairus.org/site/News2/708226221?page=NewsArticle&id=23190&security=1601&news_iv_ctrl=1761

*2.* *Theyre criminals and their children are even bigger criminals.* In 2011 Latinos comprised 50.3 percent of all people sentenced in Federal Prison 
http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/news/2011/09/07/immigration-offenses-make-latinos-new-majority-in-federal-prisons-report-says/

*(a.)* The legal and illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the United States. Their kids are bigger criminals than the parents. http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html

*3.* *Theyre stupid!* A report shows 75% of illegal aliens have less than a 6th grade education. Over 71% have children, 30% admit using forged social security cards, and half of them have done so, for more than 5 years.
http://www.thesocialcontract.com/pdf/three-one/sandiego.pdf

*(a.)* Two-thirds of illegal aliens lack a high school degree, the primary reason they create a fiscal deficit is their low education levels and resulting low incomes and tax payments, into their legal status or heavy use of most social services. 
http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf

*4.* *They use up too many government services!* 1.4 million illegal alien families use at least one major welfare program. (Food stamps, WIC, school lunch, Medicaid, TANF, SSI, and public/rent-subsidized housing) http://www.illegalimmigrationstatistics.org/

*5. They kill 25 Americans each day.  *Every day 12 Americans are murdered by illegal aliens. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk driver illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by illegal aliens each and every day! http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Whenever they're arrested they should be deported and close and guard the Southern border with the military. Guard our ports and borders Today!*

*Contact Elected Officials: *

http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml


TELL THEM TO SECURE OUR PORTS & BORDERS, ASAP!

(202) 224-3121 the White House phone number

*TOLL FREE NUMBERS:*

Capital Switch Board:

1 (866) 220-0044
1 (877) 851-6437

US Congressional Switch Board

1 (800) 833-6354
1 (866) 340-9281
1 (877) 762-8762

.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Katzndogz said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard the U.S. has a pack with Mexico not to put any of their citizens to death. So, if an American did something like this he would fry but not a Mexican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost, but not quite.
> 
> Mexico has refused to extradite any mexican in mexico that has committed crimes in the US that would subject them to either the death penalty or life in prison as mexico has neither.  A mexican caught IN the US will be executed.
Click to expand...

I say take him to the border, hang him upside down in plain view of mexico, castrate him, and let him die a slow death in the sun to send a message.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Wolfmoon said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard the U.S. has a pack with Mexico not to put any of their citizens to death. So, if an American did something like this he would fry but not a Mexican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost, but not quite.
> 
> Mexico has refused to extradite any mexican in mexico that has committed crimes in the US that would subject them to either the death penalty or life in prison as mexico has neither. A mexican caught IN the US will be executed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. You learn something new everyday. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Mexican Murderer Executed as Court, Texas Gov. Reject Obama Appeal. Last Words: Viva Mexico! | Stand With Arizona
> 
> July 7, 2011
> 
> Humberto Leal, a Mexican illegal alien was finally executed Thursday evening for the 1994 rape-slaying of 16-year-old Adria Sauceda, whose brutalized nude body was found hours after he left a San Antonio street party with her. She was bludgeoned with a chunk of asphalt.
Click to expand...

Figures obamaturd would file an appeal where it is none of his business.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Wolfmoon said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> His kind and those people are usually the same ilks.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you be more specific?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you want?  Youre baiting me to say something so you can report me is how Im reading it.
Click to expand...

That is what idiot libtards do, defend stupid and bait you just to get you in trouble. Idiots.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Unkotare said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]Are you supporting these people who are called the *illegal aliens*? It sure sound like youre race baiting on their behalf. This is the illegal immigration area and I'm calling the illegal aliens, ilk. So, what's it to you what I think?[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you answering my question with a question, Mr. Noballs? If you'd have bothered to EVER read ANYTHING I've posted about illegal immigration you'd know I in no way support illegal immigration and never have.
> 
> If puberty ever sets in and you grow a set of balls such that you can answer my question clearly and directly, let me know. Until then, you are looking a lot like a spineless little fraud.
Click to expand...

Then why are you busting his balls? You sound like a illegal alien supporter to me.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Sunshine said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> _10-year-old Jasmen Gonzalez. _
> 
> Was she what some on here call an 'anchor baby.' (Though there be no such thing.) If she was, then how do you reconcile her death as a tragedy perpetrated by an illegal alien?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere does it say that Jasmen&#8217;s parents are illegal aliens OR that she is an Anchor Baby or Jackpot Baby.  If you have a link please post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would it say that?  I didn't make a statement.  I asked a question.  It would seem to me that for those who have such loathing for illegal aliens that this would be no big deal if she was.
> 
> BUT, this article says the killer was a 'family friend.'  If her parents weren't illegal, why were they hanging out with them?  (Hint:  that's a question, too.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty-three-year-old Jose Concepcion Sifuentes, described as a* family friend,* was questioned on Monday as a person of interest in the death of Jasmen Gonzalez, whose body was found on Sunday.
> 
> Read more: Jasmen Gonzalez: Family friend charged over murder and sex attack | Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jasmen Gonzalez: Family friend charged over murder and sex attack | Mail Online
Click to expand...

Have you ever noticed hispanic American citizens defending illegal immigrants? I have.


----------



## Wolfmoon

The *pro illegal alien supporters* can't justify or defend their illegal alien people. So, they have to attack the Americans who want the madness to end. Or they make ridiculous accusations and try to provoke arguments. Name calling and profanity is also a favorite with them. I guess they figure if you cant win a debate then call the opposing posters filthy names until they stop posting. Not a good tactic and so unbecoming. 

There stand is that the illegal alien is always the victim and all media sources are non-valid at least to them. Theyre a pretty pathetic bunch and their attitude is always trying to twist the crime into its Americas fault. They say that Americans commit worse crimes. Like that makes the illegal aliens crimes more justified, or less of a crime. Its really a twisted attitude towards Americans. They love to call Americans racist for acknowledging the immigration laws and their criminal illegal aliens. 

The crimes that the illegal aliens commit never gets any better, they always get worse and more of them. This is the pattern that will continue until we enforce the immigration laws and End Birthright Citizenship and deport illegal aliens and guard our Southern border. 

When will the Americans learn to start calling politicians and demanding that the illegal aliens are arrest and deported. That means ALL illegal aliens no matter if they are a man, woman or child. This is the only way the heinous crimes will stop and the people from foreign countries stop bleeding our social services dry. Our economy cant stand any more costs caused by the illegal aliens and the killings and mayhem needs to stop!


----------



## Unkotare

AmericanFirst said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you be more specific?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you want?  Youre baiting me to say something so you can report me is how Im reading it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what idiot libtards do.
Click to expand...




Yeah, let me know when you find one of those. Don't make an ass of yourself by getting all excited and playing "Yeah, dude! Awright! Fuckin-A!" with this wolfmoron. Illegal immigration is too important an issue to let it be used by flat-out racists like that worthless douchebag as nothing more than an excuse to vent his cowardly hatred. No serious discussion will come from wallowing in the shit with losers like him. You don't want to end up with shit all over yourself as well because you were too excited to think straight. Take a deep breath, get your head on straight, and then think clearly about this very important problem.


----------



## Unkotare

AmericanFirst said:


> [
> Then why are you busting his balls?




Because he is not interested in illegal immigration. He never was. All he is interested in is having a platform to promote his racist views. You need to actually read his posts instead of just high-fiving and shouting "fuckin'-A right!" like some dopey little high school kid who can't handle his beer yet. This is a very important issue, so calm down and stop enabling a filthy fucking racist who has no real interest in it.


----------



## Unkotare

AmericanFirst said:


> [ You sound like a illegal alien supporter to me.





So far, you sound like a fucking moron. You don't have to. Get ahold of yourself.


----------



## Unkotare

AmericanFirst said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere does it say that Jasmens parents are illegal aliens OR that she is an Anchor Baby or Jackpot Baby.  If you have a link please post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it say that?  I didn't make a statement.  I asked a question.  It would seem to me that for those who have such loathing for illegal aliens that this would be no big deal if she was.
> 
> BUT, this article says the killer was a 'family friend.'  If her parents weren't illegal, why were they hanging out with them?  (Hint:  that's a question, too.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty-three-year-old Jose Concepcion Sifuentes, described as a* family friend,* was questioned on Monday as a person of interest in the death of Jasmen Gonzalez, whose body was found on Sunday.
> 
> Read more: Jasmen Gonzalez: Family friend charged over murder and sex attack | Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jasmen Gonzalez: Family friend charged over murder and sex attack | Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever noticed hispanic American citizens defending illegal immigrants? I have.
Click to expand...


And I've noticed Latino-Americans making very clear their opposition to illegal immigration. I've noticed people of every 'race' with positions on both sides of the issue. MAYBE THAT MEANS IT IS NOT A FUCKING RACIAL ISSUE UNLESS SOME DIM-WITS INSIST ON MAKING IT ONE.


----------



## Wolfmoon

The term illegal alien was coined by the federal government to describe foreign invaders that enter the U.S. illegally. Illegal alien is defined as many people from many different countries who break the laws by entering America without proper documentation or without legal permission. *Illegal alien is not a race.*


----------



## Wolfmoon

AmericanFirst said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you be more specific?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you want? You&#8217;re baiting me to say something so you can report me is how I&#8217;m reading it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what idiot libtards do, defend stupid and bait you just to get you in trouble. Idiots.
Click to expand...

 

The *pro illegal alien supporters* love to pull the &#8220;Race Card&#8221; even when it&#8217;s not justified. The best thing for people to do is remain as calm as they can and don&#8217;t let them deter the main objective and that is enforcing the existing immigration laws. 

The pro illegal alien supporters who identify and sympathize with the illegal aliens want to ruffle as many feathers as possible. By doing this they can side track any issue with anger. If they can get a rise out of people they feel fulfilled. It's the truth they are trying to hide and they try to make the Americans sympathetic to the illegal aliens.

Some *pro illegal alien supporters* actually *work for** public relation companies* that promotes "Open Borders." It&#8217;s best to take them with a grain of salt or ignore them. They work in shifts in a boiler rooms with many computers and they make about $8.00 an hour. The employees go to many immigration message boards and spew their propaganda. 

Countries like Mexico are known to have these PR companies working for them to promote amnesty. They&#8217;re worse than telemarketers!

.


----------



## Unkotare

How obvious can it be that this is that same douchebag who was banned before?


----------



## Angelhair

_Just because Wolfman speaks his mind and gives his opinion does not a racist make him.  He is only reporting what is already known and written.  He gives you links to read it yourself.  It is there in black and white.  The truth of the matter is that many people ARE fighting for open borders.  They are fighting for the illegal to stay here to be exploited as cheap labor. Even the pro-illegal orgs are fighting to keep the illegals here and coming regardless of the cost to the illegal.  They are their base. The spanish media would sink without them as would so many others.  The only reason they fight so much to keep them coming into this country illegally is because they see DOLLARS!!! These people are expoited not only by the big corporations but by their own paisanos.  The majority of the rich come here to have their babies also and have moved to the USA as have those in the entertainment field. If any of you have not noticed, this country is already looking like a country from the third world.  If you have not noticed it, it's because you are blinded by the bleeding heart liberals would have you believe that all is rosey!  And that includes especially those in power.  They refuse to see the damage being done to this country by allowing the borders to be so porous._


----------



## Katzndogz

Dragging out the racist card to defend blatant lawbreaking is the stuff of the intellectually bankrupt.   It's okay for the illegal to kill white kids, but it is equally supported when they kill blacks.  Cheryl Green, shot for the crime of crossing the street. Jamile Shaw, killed just for being black by the hero of the open borders movement, Pedro Espinosa.  He got out of prison less than 24 hours before he murdered Jamile.  He's parents would like justice, but with a WORSHIP of open borders and illegal immigration won't get any.

Cheryl Green was the daughter of one of my customers.   She was killed so close, I heard the gunshot that ended her life.  The illegals and their myriad supporters threatened her funeral.  Naturally the police couldn't or wouldn't do a thing to protect the family from a mexican type funeral shooting.  The family got protection from the Nation of Islam.  

Cheryl's death caused a fake outrage.  The mexican mayor of Los Angeles made a production of a "peace agreement" between mexicans and blacks to be signed at the spot where Cheryl was murdered.   The hispanics never showed up.  They were, at that moment, two blocks away shooting some random black guy getting into his car.  Yeah, you should have seen how fast Tony Villaraigosa moved his ass getting into his fortified limo.

Take your race baiting BS and peddle it someplace else, preferably someplace where ignorance abounds.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Angelhair said:


> _Just because Wolfman speaks his mind and gives his opinion does not a racist make him. He is only reporting what is already known and written. He gives you links to read it yourself. It is there in black and white. The truth of the matter is that many people ARE fighting for open borders. They are fighting for the illegal to stay here to be exploited as cheap labor. Even the pro-illegal orgs are fighting to keep the illegals here and coming regardless of the cost to the illegal. They are their base. The spanish media would sink without them as would so many others. The only reason they fight so much to keep them coming into this country illegally is because they see DOLLARS!!! These people are expoited not only by the big corporations but by their own paisanos. The majority of the rich come here to have their babies also and have moved to the USA as have those in the entertainment field. If any of you have not noticed, this country is already looking like a country from the third world. If you have not noticed it, it's because you are blinded by the bleeding heart liberals would have you believe that all is rosey! And that includes especially those in power. They refuse to see the damage being done to this country by allowing the borders to be so porous._


 
_Right ON!_

In my opinion, it seems pointing out what the illegal aliens are doing to this country is considered to be racist by their supporters. Their supporters never stop for a moment and consider the damage done to the American families who have lost a love one at the hands of an illegal alien. 

They never consider the hurt or never ending heart break that people suffer when their child is raped or killed by an illegal alien. The illegal alien supporters just jump in and call everyone racists for pointing it out. We're the bad guys not the illegal aliens, I don't think so.

The reason Americans point out such crimes is that they want the government to do its job and to *enforce the existing immigration laws already on the books. *Anti-illegal alien&#8217;s advocates want Americans to pick up the phone and call the politicians and complain and tell them to close the border and guard it and to deport *all* illegal aliens in America, ASAP, with no exceptions and no delays. 

We&#8217;re tired of hearing and seeing the mayhem and carnage left after an illegal alien gets done raping and murdering a woman or child and dumping their bodies like it was trash blown up against a fence. 

The American people are being slain like animals in America by the illegal aliens who don&#8217;t belong in this country in the first place. If our government would uphold their &#8220;Oath of Office&#8221; and enforce the immigration laws these tragic events wouldn&#8217;t happen. 

More Americans are dying at the hands of the illegal aliens on American soil than in both wars. Aren't the politicians supposed to be righteous about Americans being killed. They don't seem to care when it come to the illegal aliens killing Americans but let some Muslim country try it and well, they know what will happen to them.

People are tired of seeing their friends and love one&#8217;s slaughtered and disfigured laying on the side of the road after being run over by an illegal alien. The public has had enough of drunk illegal alien&#8217;s driving without a driver&#8217;s license or insurance and who can&#8217;t read English or Spanish. Hundreds of thousands of Americans have been permanently crippled, mutilated or disfigured or killed by these illegal alien drivers who shouldn&#8217;t be in America in the first place.

Then to have our own corrupt politicians turn around and favor the illegal aliens is worse than a travesty! When, thousands of Americans are laying in their graves, their flesh slain like animals by the illegal alien monsters who have no right to be in America.

This illegal alien fight is a battle of the border and beyond and it's a bloody slaughter of innocent Americans. It makes you wonder if our politicians are part of the mayhem and they want the Americans to be killed by the illegal aliens. 

I think that the politicians want and wish the illegal aliens to perform willful damage and violence upon the American citizens. Why else would anyone knowingly condone such a bloodbath and a butchery of innocent American children and innocent American men and women?

These victims were daughters and sons, grandchildren and friends and relatives they had families *and they were loved!* These victims are missed by their families every day and people have holes in their hearts grieving for them. Children are growing up without parents and grandparents or grieving for their siblings. Think of how many American lives and families have been destroyed and ripped apart by the illegal aliens bringing drugs over the Southern border. People are dying left and right in this country doesn't anyone care?

No one wants to think about the American people's loss, pain, suffering and heart breaks. They only want to reward illegal aliens for breaking the laws. Cheap labor has its precedence. 

*When wrong is right and right is wrong, people will rebel in a righteous and in a big way.  I fear what&#8217;s coming down the pike.* 

The people in America who died at the hands of the illegal aliens were needlessly massacred by the illegal aliens from foreign countries who are *illegally* in the United States, and they don't belong here. We need to stop the butchery now and deport all illegal aliens. Call your politicians and tell them so! 

----

*Contact Elected Officials: And give them a piece of your mind.*

[URL]http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml[/URL]

TELL THEM TO SECURE OUR PORTS & BORDERS, ASAP!

(202) 224-3121 the White House phone number

*TOLL FREE NUMBERS:*

Capital Switch Board:

1 (866) 220-0044
1 (877) 851-6437

US Congressional Switch Board

1 (800) 833-6354
1 (866) 340-9281
1 (877) 762-8762

.


----------



## Unkotare

Katzndogz said:


> Dragging out the racist card to defend blatant lawbreaking is the stuff of the intellectually bankrupt.  .





Ok, let me know when you see someone doing that.


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> _Just because Wolfman speaks his mind and gives his opinion does not a racist make him. _


_




You still haven't read his posts, have you? Why not?_


----------



## Unkotare

There is absolutely no need and no excuse for people legitimately opposed to illegal immigration to have to put up with stupid, hateful animals like wolfshit in order to do so. Tacitly condoning scum like him greatly undermines the important work of pressuring the damn government to do its damn job and protect our borders and our sovereignty. If you can't see that, then you're part of the fucking problem.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Katzndogz said:


> Dragging out the racist card to defend blatant lawbreaking is the stuff of the intellectually bankrupt. It's okay for the illegal to kill white kids, but it is equally supported when they kill blacks. Cheryl Green, shot for the crime of crossing the street. Jamile Shaw, killed just for being black by the hero of the open borders movement, Pedro Espinosa. He got out of prison less than 24 hours before he murdered Jamile. He's parents would like justice, but with a WORSHIP of open borders and illegal immigration won't get any.





Katzndogz said:


> Cheryl Green was the daughter of one of my customers. She was killed so close, I heard the gunshot that ended her life. The illegals and their myriad supporters threatened her funeral. Naturally the police couldn't or wouldn't do a thing to protect the family from a mexican type funeral shooting. The family got protection from the Nation of Islam.
> 
> Cheryl's death caused a fake outrage. The mexican mayor of Los Angeles made a production of a "peace agreement" between mexicans and blacks to be signed at the spot where Cheryl was murdered. The hispanics never showed up. They were, at that moment, two blocks away shooting some random black guy getting into his car. Yeah, you should have seen how fast Tony Villaraigosa moved his ass getting into his fortified limo.
> 
> Take your race baiting BS and peddle it someplace else, preferably someplace where ignorance abounds.


 
In my opinion, I&#8217;m glad you filled us in on more of the details on those murders. It seems that more than half of the time the media outlets don&#8217;t let the public know when an illegal alien has killed an American. Many refuse to report on any stories about the illegal aliens. Even though over 50% of our prisons are filled with legal and illegal alien criminals.

The illegal aliens kill a lot more American kids and American adults, than the other way around. You know what would happen if thousands of illegal aliens were killed by the Americans. All Hell would break loose! Our politician&#8217;s would lose their wigs and send the National Guard to protect their precious illegal aliens. By God nobody better touch their Cheap Labor!

Most of the Media stories get swept under the rug or are never covered. The media has gotten to the point where they don&#8217;t even tell you the perpetrators name or the victim&#8217;s name in stories that they print. Then you find out in the follow up stories weeks later that the criminal accused of the crime was an illegal alien. In my mind that is not reporting the news that&#8217;s pandering to pro illegal alien supporters!

The population of California is changing from Americans to the illegal aliens and their Anchor Babies. They&#8217;re making life miserable for Americans and the citizens have been fleeing since the 1980&#8217;s. It&#8217;s time we sent the military into California and cleaned house.

The pro illegal alien supporters can say anything they want this is America but that doesn&#8217;t make it right. Most Americans don&#8217;t realize the carnage, damage and the chaos that the illegal aliens are creating. By Americans voicing their opinions and sharing information the word is slowly getting out. The worst thing that could happen to a pro illegal alien supporter is for the majority of Americans to wake up and rain on their parade and not give them amnesty and Open Borders.

*We don&#8217;t need immigration reform we already have Federal Immigration Laws on the books that simply need to be enforced! *
Anyone dancing around about &#8220;Immigration Reform&#8221; or &#8220;Pathway to Citizenship&#8221; secretly wants to convince the Americans to open up the Southern border and give amnesty to the 20 million illegal aliens already in the country. 

The legalization of 20 million illegal aliens would certainly sink the USA lifeboat for sure! Nobody in their right mind would vote for such a thing except for the politicians, Hollywood dingbats and Anchor Babies. That&#8217;s why we have to fight even harder as we get closer to the decision making deadline.


----------



## Katzndogz

The truth about the carnage committed by illegals is so well covered up, that a person almost has to live with them, among them to know how bad it really is.  

When Jamile Shaw was killed, his family asked for justice.  They wanted the sanctuary policy of Los Angeles to end since it was that policy that put their son's killer on the street.  A fake facebook page was created that portrayed Jamile, NOT the honor student that he really was, but an active gang member who deserved to be shot in retaliation.  I have beem VERY active in the Los Angeles SOS chapter trying to get some kind of justice for this family.  What the illegal alien lobby in California has done is a SHAME upon the state.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Thats great that youre so active Thank You for being such a good patriot! Good Luck to you and everything that you do! Keep us posted if any good news transpires for the families.

California is hardly a state anymore it's more like part of Mexico and on the road to being even worse. I fear the drug cartels will move in next and all Americans will have to flee like refugees.

It's unconscionable to think that our government would allow a foreign country to invade and take over a U.S. state. California is a beautiful state and has many natural resources that America cannot afford to lose to Mexico. The U.S. citizens better wake up and wake up fast. We need an army to fight this battle!


----------



## Angelhair

Unkotare said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Just because Wolfman speaks his mind and gives his opinion does not a racist make him. _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't read his posts, have you? Why not?_
Click to expand...

_

Yes I do read his posts.  He is entitled to his opinion as much as you disagree with it.  We are in a free country. It seems that many now are so afraid of the term 'racist' that they rather not comment on things.  He probably says a lot of what many are thinking but are afraid to write.  It seems that your objection might be that he posts links to crimes that illegals have committed.  The truth does hurt sometimes.  Are YOU hispanic, per chance?  _


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Just because Wolfman speaks his mind and gives his opinion does not a racist make him. _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't read his posts, have you? Why not?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Yes I do read his posts.  ]_
Click to expand...

_



Apparently you do not. Be a little more responsible before nut-hugging some vile racist idiot like him._


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> It seems that your objection might be that he posts links to crimes that illegals have committed.  The truth does hurt sometimes.






Why would I object to that, and what truth - exactly - are you expecting to hurt and for whom?


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Just because Wolfman speaks his mind and gives his opinion does not a racist make him. _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't read his posts, have you? Why not?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Yes I do read his posts.  He is entitled to his opinion as much as you disagree with it.  We are in a free country. It seems that many now are so afraid of the term 'racist' that they rather not comment on things.  He probably says a lot of what many are thinking but are afraid to write.  It seems that your objection might be that he posts links to crimes that illegals have committed.  The truth does hurt sometimes.  Are YOU hispanic, per chance?  _
Click to expand...

_

I'd be happy to tell you but first, why do you ask and how does it relate to the rest of your post (the truth hurting and all that)?_


----------



## Wolfmoon

Angelhair said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Just because Wolfman speaks his mind and gives his opinion does not a racist make him. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You still haven't read his posts, have you? Why not?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Yes I do read his posts. He is entitled to his opinion as much as you disagree with it. We are in a free country. It seems that many now are so afraid of the term 'racist' that they rather not comment on things. He probably says a lot of what many are thinking but are afraid to write. It seems that your objection might be that he posts links to crimes that illegals have committed. The truth does hurt sometimes. Are YOU hispanic, per chance? _
Click to expand...

 
In my opinion: You&#8217;re right, this is America and everyone has the *freedom* and the *right* to speak what&#8217;s on their minds. The pro illegal alien supporters do their best to shut everyone up. They&#8217;re like a bunch of little communists running around trying to control the crowd with intimidation, name calling and violence. 

*The pro illegals alien supporters don&#8217;t have a legitimate defense for the illegal alien&#8217;s actions.* The only defense they have is to attack the messenger and they&#8217;re dead wrong for doing that. 

You shouldn&#8217;t have to ask the poster in question what their nationality is, just look at how they&#8217;re acting. It&#8217;s very typical, screams racist, spews profanities, hot headed, irrational, demanding, lies, doesn&#8217;t prove their points and is usually wrong. They say the same things over and over and it makes no rational sense whatsoever and they're unfair and easy to trigger. LOL and they hate being laughed at. 

Most of them have so much national pride for their country of origin that it hurts them terribly to hear negative things about the illegal aliens. I think they identify with the illegal aliens. In their limited and delusional brains they equate, dissing the illegal aliens to mean that you are talking about *them *personally. 

They think to disapprove of the illegal aliens is to disapprove of them. Which is ridiculous, do we Americans turn on the media or other Americans for reporting crime news about Americans? No, we don&#8217;t, but the pro-illegal alien supporters do and they are very guilty of this. I suppose it&#8217;s something we'll all have to get used to. 

A word of advice is to never turn your back on them and keep your eye on them. If you&#8217;re as bold as I am, *please protect yourselves and your family. *The pro-illegal alien supporters make asses out of themselves and call people racists and they will and have taken violent action against people who oppose them. They are a dangerous group of citizens if they ever say they're going to search for you through your IP number, buy a gun and bolt your doors even your bedroom door. 

The worst kind of pro-illegal alien supporter is the one who pretends to be on the American&#8217;s side. They butter everyone up and pretend to be anti-illegal alien then they gently change their opinions to the pro-illegal alien side, and they hope all their Sheep friends will follow. They lure the posters in with like thoughts and then they try to sway people and soften their attitudes toward the illegal aliens.  They do this so they can win approval, support and votes to pass laws to recieve amnesty and Open Borders for all illegal alien's in America. I&#8217;ve seen it before and it&#8217;s sickening, please don&#8217;t anyone fall for that garbage.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Official United States Government Definition of Terrorism​ 

"[An] act of terrorism, means any activity that (A) involves a violent act or an act dangerous to human life that is a violation of the criminal laws of the United States or any State, or that would be a criminal violation if committed within the jurisdiction of the United States or of any State; and (B) appears to be intended (i) to intimidate or coerce a civilian population; (ii) to influence the policy of a government by intimidation or coercion; or (iii) to affect the conduct of a government by assassination or kidnapping." 

(_United States Code Congressional and Administrative News, 98th Congress, Second Session_, 1984, Oct. 19, volume 2; par. 3077, 98 STAT. 2707 [West Publishing Co., 1984]) 


LINK
http://www.state.gov/s/ct/rls/other/des/123085.htm





*Legal Criteria for Designation under Section 219 of the INA as amended*
It must be a _foreign organization._
The organization must _engage in terrorist activity_, as defined in section 212 (a)(3)(B) of the INA (8 U.S.C. § 1182(a)(3)(B)),* or _terrorism_, as defined in section 140(d)(2) of the Foreign Relations Authorization Act, Fiscal Years 1988 and 1989 (22 U.S.C. § 2656f(d)(2)),** _or retain the capability and intent to engage in terrorist activity or terrorism_.
The organizations terrorist activity or terrorism must threaten the security of U.S. nationals _or_ the national security (national defense, foreign relations, _or_ the economic interests) of the United States.
*Foreign Relations Authorization Act, Fiscal Years 1988 and 1989: Terrorism Definition*

http://2001-2009.state.gov/s/ct/rls/fs/08/103401.htm

** Section 140(d)(2) of the Foreign Relations Authorization Act, Fiscal Years 1988 and 1989 defines "terrorism" as "premeditated, politically motivated violence perpetrated against noncombatant targets by subnational groups or clandestine agents."


----------



## Katzndogz

Pro illegal aliens are mostly liberal democrats who never saw a killer they didn't like  If the victim is white, the killer is just a flat hero.


----------



## Angelhair

Unkotare said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't read his posts, have you? Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yes I do read his posts.  He is entitled to his opinion as much as you disagree with it.  We are in a free country. It seems that many now are so afraid of the term 'racist' that they rather not comment on things.  He probably says a lot of what many are thinking but are afraid to write.  It seems that your objection might be that he posts links to crimes that illegals have committed.  The truth does hurt sometimes.  Are YOU hispanic, per chance?  _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to tell you but first, why do you ask and how does it relate to the rest of your post (the truth hurting and all that)?
Click to expand...


_I ask because I have yet to meet hispanics throughout the internet who do not get emotional when it comes to people criticizing any latin american country AND being against illegal entry.  The truth of which I speak are the links that tell about the crimes committed by illegal aliens.  I do not consider myself a racist; just someone who believes that the laws of this country should be respected._


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> _I ask because I have yet to meet hispanics throughout the internet who do not get emotional when it comes to people criticizing any latin american country AND being against illegal entry.  _


_



Then you have a limited range of experience. Have you never interacted with Latinos away from the damn computer? No, I am not Latino, but I have zero fucking tolerance for racist shitbag idiots like moondouche there. The very important issue of illegal immigration is just an excuse for stupid fucks like him to vent his real agenda. You're not a racist? Good for you. There is no necessary connection between the two topics despite the fact that cowards like moondouche obviously equate them, as evidenced by the infantile "that means you support illegal immigration!" when his racism is pointed out. I haven't seen anyone on this thread defending illegal immigration, have you?_


----------



## Wolfmoon

Report Illegal Aliens *Anonymously *
1-866-347-2423

Immigration Customs and Enforcement (ICE) 
Home Page:
http://www.ice.gov/index.htm

Report suspicious activity 
1-866-DHS-2-ICE
1-866-347-2423

Report for free you don't have to pay anything.

----

Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE)

The Special Agent-in-Charge (SAC) Offices are responsible for the administration and management of all Immigration and Customs Enforcement activities within the geographic boundaries of the Office.

*SAC Atlanta* 1691 Phoenix Boulevard, Suite 250 Atlanta, GA 30349 Main (770) 994-4200 Fax (770) 994-2262

*SAC Baltimore* 40 South Gay Street, 3rd Floor Baltimore, MD 21202 Main (410) 962-2620 Fax (410) 962-3469

*SAC Boston* 10 Causeway Street, Room 722 Boston, MA 02222-1054 Main (617) 565-7400 Fax (617) 565-7422

*SAC Buffalo* 1780 Wehrle Drive, Suite D Williamsville, NY 14221 Main (716) 565-2039 Fax (716) 565-9509

*SAC Chicago* 1 North Tower Lane, Suite 1600 Oakbrook Terrace, IL 60181 Main (630) 574-4600 Fax (630) 574-2889

*SAC Dallas* 125 E. John Carpenter Freeway, Suite 800 Irving, TX 75062 Main (972) 444-7300 Fax (972) 444-7461

*SAC Washington, DC* 22685 Holiday Park Drive, Suite 10 Dulles, VA 20166 Main (703) 709-9700 Fax (703) 709-8082

*SAC Denver* 115 Inverness Drive East, Suite 300 Denver, CO 80112 Main (303) 784-6480 Fax (303) 784-6490

*SAC Detroit* 477 Michigan Avenue, Suite 1850 Detroit, MI 48226 Main (313) 226-3166 Fax (313) 226-6282

*SAC El Paso* 4191 N. Mesa El Paso, TX 79902 Main (915) 231-3200 Fax (915) 231-3227

*SAC Honolulu* 595 Ala Moana Boulevard Honolulu, HI 96850 Main 808-532-3746 Fax 808-532-4689

*SAC Houston* 4141 N. Sam Houston Parkway East #300 Houston, TX 77032 Main 281-985-0500 Fax 281-985-0505

*SAC Los Angeles* 501 West Ocean Boulevard, Suite 7200 Long Beach, CA 90802-4213 Main (562) 624-3800 Fax (562) 590-9604

*SAC Miami* 8075 N.W. 53rd Street Miami, FL 33166 Main (305) 597-6000 Fax (305) 597-6227

*SAC New Orleans* 1250 Poydras Street, Suite 2200 New Orleans, LA 70113 Main (504) 310-8800 Fax (504) 310-8900

*SAC New York* 601 W. 26th Street, 7th Floor New York, NY 10001 Main (646) 230-3200 Fax (646) 230-3255

*SAC Newark* 620 Frelinghuysen Avenue 2nd Floor Newark, NJ 07114 Main (973) 776-5500 Fax (973) 776-5650

*SAC Philadelphia* 220 Chestnut Street, Room 200 Philadelphia, PA 19106 Main (215) 597-4305 Fax (215) 597-4200

*SAC Phoenix* 400 North 5th Street 11th Floor Phoenix, AZ 85004 Main (602) 364-7830 Fax (602) 514-7790

*SAC San Antonio* 10127 Morocco, Suite 180 San Antonio, TX 78216 Main (210) 541-7200 Fax (210) 541-7285

*SAC San Diego* 185 West F Street, Suite 600 San Diego, CA 92101 Main (619) 744-4600 Fax (619) 557-7275

*SAC San Francisco* 1500 Broadway, 2nd Floor Oakland, CA 94612 Main (510) 267-3800 Fax (510) 267-3870

*SAC San Juan* La Puntilla # 1 Room 131 San Juan, PR 00901 Main (787) 729-6975 Fax (787) 729-6646

*SAC Seattle* 1000 Second Avenue, Suite 2300 Seattle, WA 98104 Main (206) 553-7531 Fax (206) 553-0826

*SAC Minneapolis/St. Paul* 2901 Metro Drive, Suite 100 Bloomington, MN 55425 Main (952) 853-2940 Fax (612) 313-9045

*SAC Tampa* 2203 North Lois Avenue Suite 600 Tampa, FL 33607 Main (813) 348-1881 Fax (813) 348-1871

*SAC Tucson* 7400 N. Oracle Road, Suite 242 Tucson, AZ 85704 Main (520) 229-5100 Fax (520) 229-5160


----------



## Wolfmoon

In my opinion, the pro-illegal alien supporter's finds it hard to believe that most Americans don&#8217;t have an illegal alien or a Hispanic person in their lives. The illegal aliens substandard communities are so tight nit they&#8217;re like a swarm of killer bees. They move into older quaint neighborhoods and turn them into gangbanging ghettos. They create their own little towns within a town. Their gangs fight for turf on our city streets and they kill each other for it. They will murder a person if one gang member spray paints over another gang&#8217;s art work on the public walls.

People have named their communities with tags like, &#8220;The Barrio&#8217;s,&#8221; &#8220;Little Tijuana&#8221;&#8230; These communities are usually located where there is low cost housing. They steal poor people&#8217;s affordable housing and welfare section 8 dwellings. The neighborhoods where the illegals live are dangerous as best. Crimes go on there, that are like no other. The people don&#8217;t report serious crimes because they fear that they&#8217;ll be discovered and deported. Since, every house most likely has an illegal alien in it they police each other and will punish people who bring in the authorities.

The criminals control the Barrio&#8217;s like little dictators and they are mean and brazen. They will kill someone, even children if they feel that they are disrespected. The residents of the Barrio's think nothing of people being murdered. It&#8217;s just a given to see drug and alcohol abuse, gang bangers, child abuser, domestic violence and sexual assaults on women and children. The police say, if you go into a place like that, then you are looking for trouble. It&#8217;s especially dangerous at night for the residence and any outsiders. 

*In Arizona 50% of the murders are unsolved.* They just roll out a dead body into the street in some neighborhood and move on. 

The illegal aliens come from all over the world but most are Hispanic and they come from south of the border and from Central America. What I find strange is when the illegal aliens are in their own countries. They hate each other, but when they come to America they all glom together like a unit and they all hate the Americans.

They don&#8217;t want to become us or be a part of us, they want to take us over. They don&#8217;t come for the jobs they come for the benefits. They don&#8217;t want to assimilate they want to reclaim land that they claim America stole from them.

People who are deeply involved with an illegal alien are sometimes fighting for just that &#8220;One person.&#8221; They are willing to destroy the United States of America for that one person. They&#8217;re selfish and ignorant and want amnesty so they can keep their relationship with their illegal alien. They don&#8217;t care about anyone else except themselves and their immediate needs and desires. These pro-illegal alien supporters need to be squashed. 

The pro-illegal alien supporters who are always on the immigration boards and who have nothing to say or contribute have ulterior motives. There are many of these posters and they go from one message board to another, trying to control the board. Their main objective is to gain amnesty and open borders for illegal aliens. 

Their basic tactics are sabotage or calling people racists. They get people worked up and if a person says something against board rules the pro-illegal alien supporters quickly report him and they tell the moderators how they&#8217;ve been so abused. The main pro-illegal alien supporters are the illegal alien&#8217;s own children, the Anchor Babies. The Muslims have a horse in this race too and they are usually better educated than most but still they have the wrong agenda, or worse.

The tactics that are most often used are hurling insults and spewing profanity. They want to disrupt the message boards in any way they can. They wish to interfere with the way that people think about illegal aliens, Or to simply scare off the readers. They use the racist word freely and hope that people will lose interest and go away and then their mission will be accomplished.

Another tactic is when the illegal aliens admit that they are an illegal alien. They all claim to have children in the military and they use that as a &#8220;Sympathy Card&#8221; justifying why they should have amnesty. There are very few known illegal aliens in the 5 branches of the military, less than a handful. The ones we know about either stole or killed someone for their ID&#8217;s to enter into military service. 

The racist word is used whenever anything negative is posted about the illegal aliens in general. They especially hate links to the issues and real news stories that reflect negativity on the illegal aliens. People should ignore the pro-illegal alien supporters that cry&#8217;s wolf too much, because it&#8217;s really them who are the wolf in lambs clothing. 

The public needs to hear what and how the illegal aliens are affecting our national safety, economy and general welfare in order to make informed and intelligent decisions about illegal alien immigration. *Open borders and the illegal aliens are a NATIONAL SECURITY THREAT. *The politicians spend a ton of money on frisking Grandma at the airports and then they leave the border wide open for any terrorist to traipse over the border with a paid human smuggler. The pro-illegal alien supporters feel the less information the public has knowledge of, the better for them, and it increases their chances of getting an amnesty and open borders Bill passed into law. 

The illegal aliens are causing chaos wherever they go and they are murdering unsuspecting innocent Americans. By pointing that out is very negative, and the pro-illegal alien&#8217;s supporters feel it will hinder them from getting amnesty for their 20 million illegal aliens. So, the pro-illegal alien supporters try to stop information from reaching the public&#8217;s ears however possible. No tactic is to low or to dirty. All's fair in love and war.

By calling posters racists is one way to create disruption in an attempt to stop negative stories and remarks about the illegal aliens. The &#8220;Race Card&#8221; has to be taken with a grain of salt when it is used in this manner. 

Leave your emotions at the door when posting and stay level headed. If a poster makes a racist slur or makes remarks about the pro-illegal alien&#8217;s families especially, they will be punished by the moderators. That&#8217;s why the pro-illegal aliens love to talk about their families they wish to lure you into their traps.

The pro-illegal alien supporters believe that Americans are racists for engaging in the illegal immigration debates. Therefore they comb over your every word looking for things to report to the moderator on a daily basis.

They love screaming racists about Americans dissing on illegal aliens. But those very same people never say a thing about the heinous murders and crimes that the illegal aliens commit against Americans. A lot of times they actually defend the illegal aliens in articles or bash the other posters for saying harsh things about the perpetrators.

*So, being called a racist by a pro-illegal alien supporter probably means that you&#8217;re not giving the illegal aliens everything they want on a silver platter*. And that you&#8217;re stopping them from getting amnesty and open borders for illegal aliens.

The pro-illegal alien supporters all believe that Americans are racist against their "brown skinned people." They pull the race card out and wave it around, running in circles, screaming and yelling like they&#8217;ve been wronged somehow by the Americans wanting the *FEDERAL IMMIGRAION LAWS* enforced. 

By saying that you want the Southern border closed qualifies you to be called racist. If you want *ALL *the illegal aliens deported, then you are qualified for the mass murderer section of the Race Card.

The U.S. immigration laws were written and have been in place for decades in America. Those laws should be enforced by the government. Then the pro-illegal alien supporters can say that all Americans and their government are racists.

The only way you will not be racist according to the illegal aliens is to let them run amuck and do whatever they want, whenever they please without consequences. They want to break all the laws and never be punished. They want all the public welfare they can get their hands on. They want everything given to them for *FREE* for scrubbing toilets. Somehow, that doesn&#8217;t sound good to me and doesn&#8217;t sit well with most people.

If you call someone racists then you should prove it. *The term illegal alien is not a race of people. It is a group of people from different countries who are breaking the United States immigration laws. Using the term &#8216;illegal alien&#8217; is NOT a racist remark.* 

*It is the illegal aliens who are the racist *by hating Americans and showing no respect for America or her people. The illegal aliens show their racism by committing uncountable, unconscionable, heinous crimes against Americans. 

It&#8217;s the illegal aliens who are the racists for robbing and stealing and taking whatever they want, and never asking permission for anything. They disrespect our people, our land, our laws and our government.

The racist illegal aliens are raping and stealing American children and are sexually abusing and murdering our children. They even share them with the other illegal aliens and laugh about it. They have no sorrow or remorse when their caught, because their glad they did it. 

The racist illegal aliens are robbing people&#8217;s houses and stealing cars and shop lifting across the nation. They look for guns, identification, money and children. They sell children on the Black Markets and prostitute them out in America and abroad. 

The racist illegal aliens are draining the church food banks that were meant for Americas poor and hungry and never show any appreciation or give thanks. They just expect it to be free and ask for more. 

The racist illegal aliens are flooding our school systems with their illegal alien children making America&#8217;s children uncomfortable. They place financial burdens on an already under funded school system that's not budgeted for any additional children. They over crow the classrooms and most of them can&#8217;t speak English. They demand special programs and funding. That money should be going to the American children&#8217;s education and not foreigners that are not citizens and in the country illegally! The illegal aliens are hiding behind their children they are the cowards. 

*As an American taxpayer, I should NOT be required to pay for any services to people from foreign countries not legally in the United States! **It&#8217;s UNCONSTITUTIONAL to ask me to do so. *I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;m being called racist for that remark. 

The racist illegal aliens are draining the social services dry they cost the taxpayers billions of dollars every year. They are stealing from America&#8217;s children, the elderly, the disabled and the poor. 

The racist illegal aliens scam the systems and are bankrupting hospitals across this nation by using emergency rooms as primary health care facilities and birthing centers. 

The illegal aliens are so racist against Americans that they say to our faces that, Americans better get used to the idea of the illegal aliens taking over. They have many websites devoted to taking back America. They claim that they're here to take back America because it was stolen from Mexico and is rightfully theirs. They've brainwashed their kids into believing that. 

The illegal aliens are racist towards Americans and they want to punish them and their families and their property for being against them. Every illegal alien is a criminal the minute he step a foot on American soil without permission. They commit about 5 felonies just to get a job. All the while they're robbing, stealing and murdering people they are *criminals of opportunity.*

The illegal aliens and their supporters unjustly call the anti-illegal alien supporters racists that shows that they play dirty pool. It gets them the attention they need to derail any debate and stop or scare off some readers. All's fair in love and war and this is war baby!

By calling people racists they feel, they get to confirm that they are the good guys, and the racists are the bad guys. They send the message that you&#8217;d better give their brown skin people everything they want or they will call you a racist and everyone will see and you will have to live in shame, oh my. I think we've got their number on this one. *They never come up with a plan to stop illegal immigration or handle their criminals or illegitimate children or how to pay for anything. They only want to change you, and our laws to suit their needs to legalize their criminals and make you pay for them. To Hell with that! *

*By unjustly calling people racist it is in fact a huge form of support for the illegal aliens and should be recognized as such. *It&#8217;s the &#8220;Wolf in sheep clothing&#8221; scenario so, don&#8217;t let them pull the wool over your eyes. 

This is our country and we have a right to know what&#8217;s going on and who is coming in and who&#8217;s going out. 

We have the right to expect that the Federal government is upholding the laws, all the laws, for all the people no matter what their immigration status is.

We have the right to expect fairness from our government to enforce all the laws and not to pick and choose what laws they want to enforce and upon whom. 

We have the right to expect that the government will not let the illegal aliens slide when they break the laws. 

The American people are thrown against the wall if they disobey any laws. So why should *foreign people* who are* illegally* in the country, be able to escape prosecution or get a lighter sentence for crimes in our judicial system? 

*"We The People" are paying for this government and it's time the government and the politicians do, what the CITIZENS of America want, or we will vote them out of office and replace them with politicans who will do the work of the people!!*

*.*


----------



## AmericanFirst

Douger said:


> It sucks.
> How about 100,000 killed by illegal aliens ?
> 3 YEARS IN IRAQ- Over 100,000 Kids Killed NEW CFTM VIDEO OF OUTRAGE : Indybay


Idiot.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Angelhair said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Just because Wolfman speaks his mind and gives his opinion does not a racist make him. _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't read his posts, have you? Why not?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Yes I do read his posts.  He is entitled to his opinion as much as you disagree with it.  We are in a free country. It seems that many now are so afraid of the term 'racist' that they rather not comment on things.  He probably says a lot of what many are thinking but are afraid to write.  It seems that your objection might be that he posts links to crimes that illegals have committed.  The truth does hurt sometimes.  Are YOU hispanic, per chance?  _
Click to expand...

_
I am not afraid of being called a racist because I am not. A good friend of mine happens to be of Mexican descent legal descent. It is Illegal Immigration I am against, especially when those illegal immigrants commit horrible crimes. Being called a racist just because you are against illegal immigration is juvenile, anyone who does that is nothing more than a child who needs their diaper changed._


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't read his posts, have you? Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yes I do read his posts.  ]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you do not. Be a little more responsible before nut-hugging some vile racist idiot like him._
Click to expand...

_

I read his posts...apparently you're the only one here who thinks his posts are racist.  Why is it racist to point out the percentage of Latinos in our prisons?  Facts aren't racist.  

Face it, most of our illegals are Hispanic, that's mostly due to geography.  Anyone who wants to argue otherwise, is fooling themselves.  Most of the illegals are also criminals in other ways.  I mean if you won't obey our immigration laws, why should you obey any of our other laws?  

Did you know that Mexicans have more children in this country than in their own?  Could that be because we pay them for having kids?  Look at Elvira, the woman who took refuge in the church in Chicago?  When she was deported, she took her son with her, as she should, but when they stopped sending a check for his ADHD, she sent him back to Chicago and the Reverend and his wife are raising him.  Yep, it's the money.

Did you know there's a group "You Don't Speak for Me?"  Which is made up of Hispanics that are against illegal immigration?_


----------



## Againsheila

AmericanFirst said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't read his posts, have you? Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yes I do read his posts.  He is entitled to his opinion as much as you disagree with it.  We are in a free country. It seems that many now are so afraid of the term 'racist' that they rather not comment on things.  He probably says a lot of what many are thinking but are afraid to write.  It seems that your objection might be that he posts links to crimes that illegals have committed.  The truth does hurt sometimes.  Are YOU hispanic, per chance?  _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not afraid of being called a racist because I am not. A good friend of mine happens to be of Mexican descent legal descent. It is Illegal Immigration I am against, especially when those illegal immigrants commit horrible crimes. Being called a racist just because you are against illegal immigration is juvenile, anyone who does that is nothing more than a child who needs their diaper changed.
Click to expand...


I lived with a Mexican family in Mexico.  They were good people.  I have no problems with Mexicans, only illegal Mexicans and others who abuse our system.  Our senora herself complained that she couldn't get a maid because they all came up here to work illegally where they could make more money.  That was in the 70's....it's much worse now.   I don't believe for a second the crap that they come up here because they are starving..I traveled all over Mexico, even in the most remote places and no one I saw was starving.

Yes, kids were working on the streets, selling oranges, homemade potato chips, begging for money, whatever they could to make some money, but they weren't going hungry.

Mexico, btw, has free public education...they problem is they don't provide busses to the schools so they people have to pay for that.  IMO, I don't think we should provide busses...it's more than 1/2 our education costs.  Parents should be responsible for getting the kids to school on their own.  Yet another thing we should do the way Mexico does, as well as have their same immigration policy.

Did you know that if you go to Mexico and have a child, that child isn't a Mexican?  Heck, if you somehow become a Mexican citizen, that still doesn't mean you can vote, nor does it make your children automatic citizens.  And guess what?  The farmers on their southern border have the same complaint as ours.  Illegal aliens from south of Mexico provide labor for less and claim they can't get labor in their own country for their fields.  

I have no sympathy for the farmers.  Not since I went to pick berries at the age of 18 with my Thai sister in law and the bus driver who'd never met either of us took her and left me, the only Caucasian at the bus stop, and the only person he wouldn't take.  And you think we're racist?


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I ask because I have yet to meet hispanics throughout the internet who do not get emotional when it comes to people criticizing any latin american country AND being against illegal entry.  _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have a limited range of experience. Have you never interacted with Latinos away from the damn computer? No, I am not Latino, but I have zero fucking tolerance for racist shitbag idiots like moondouche there. The very important issue of illegal immigration is just an excuse for stupid fucks like him to vent his real agenda. You're not a racist? Good for you. There is no necessary connection between the two topics despite the fact that cowards like moondouche obviously equate them, as evidenced by the infantile "that means you support illegal immigration!" when his racism is pointed out. I haven't seen anyone on this thread defending illegal immigration, have you?_
Click to expand...

_

I've met a good number of legal Hispanics and people of Hispanic decent that are against illegal immigration.  They are complaining they they've lost their jobs to illegals...

Since you are the only one calling him racist, and resorting to foul language, you make your whole argument suspect._


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Yes I do read his posts.  ]_
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you do not. Be a little more responsible before nut-hugging some vile racist idiot like him._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> I read his posts...apparently you're the only one here who thinks his posts are racist. _
Click to expand...

_


Really? How do you interpret this sentence?




Wolfmoon said:



			IMO, the pro-illegal alien supporters finds it hard to believe that most Americans don&#8217;t have an illegal alien or a Hispanic person in their lives.
		
Click to expand...


Do you see how that statement not only equates "Hispanic" people with illegal aliens but also implies that Hispanic people are not Americans?




And there's plenty more where that came from:



Wolfmoon said:



			In addition, immigrant adults tend to have higher rates of fertility than do native-born adults. As of 2008, the total fertility rate among females ages 15 to 44 was 2.0 for the native born and 2.7 for immigrants. Hispanics who live in the U.S. have higher rates of fertility than do whites, blacks or Asians.

If current trends continue, the population of the United States will rise to 438 million in 2050, from 296 million in 2005, and 82% of the increase will be due to immigrants. The non-Hispanic white population will increase more slowly than other racial and ethnic groups; whites will become a minority (47%) by 2050.
		
Click to expand...




I wonder why this would be so important to moondouche? It sure as hell looks like he is concerned with something more than illegal immigration.




Wolfmoon said:



In 2011 Latinos comprised 50.3 percent of all people sentenced in Federal Prison 


"The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." 



The legal and illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the United States.

Click to expand...





Starting to get the picture about what this guy's real agenda is?





Wolfmoon said:



			In 2007, legal and illegal aliens cost the federal government more than $346 BILLION dollars and the U.S. taxpayers paid more than $ 9,000.00 for each immigrant in the country!
		
Click to expand...



Hmmm...





Wolfmoon said:





Tank said:



			Rape is a form of courtship in Mexico
		
Click to expand...

 
Murder must be a form of courtship too since they do it so much! 

Click to expand...



And here he is snuggling up with a known racist and trying on the same hat.





Wolfmoon said:



			[ It&#8217;s all a part of their plan to eradicate Americans because we&#8217;re in their way they need us weakened or gone so they can create &#8220;One World Order.&#8221;
		
Click to expand...




Wolfmoon said:



			[/FONT][/COLOR]
		
Click to expand...


Are you starting to smell the white nationalist conspiracy nut yet?_


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Did you know there's a group "You Don't Speak for Me?"  Which is made up of Hispanics that are against illegal immigration?




Why would that be news? I believe it was I who pointed out to you that many Latino-Americans are oppossed to illegal immigration (of course).


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> [
> 
> I've met a good number of legal Hispanics and people of Hispanic decent that are against illegal immigration.  They are complaining they they've lost their jobs to illegals....




Of course.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> [
> 
> Since you are the only one calling him racist, and resorting to foul language, you make your whole argument suspect.




Leaving aside how obviously illogical that statement is, you didn't answer my question. I'll repeat it for you: I haven't seen anyone on this thread defending illegal immigration, have you?


----------



## Tank

Mexicans ruin white neigborhoods


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you do not. Be a little more responsible before nut-hugging some vile racist idiot like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read his posts...apparently you're the only one here who thinks his posts are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How do you interpret this sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see how that statement not only equates "Hispanic" people with illegal aliens but also implies that Hispanic people are not Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's plenty more where that came from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why this would be so important to moondouche? It sure as hell looks like he is concerned with something more than illegal immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to get the picture about what this guy's real agenda is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murder must be a form of courtship too since they do it so much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is snuggling up with a known racist and trying on the same hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Its all a part of their plan to eradicate Americans because were in their way they need us weakened or gone so they can create One World Order.[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you starting to smell the white nationalist conspiracy nut yet?
Click to expand...


Since most illegals are Hispanic, I think he's trying to say you would have a different perspective if  you knew those people.  Since not all illegals are Hispanic, he adds illegals to the sentence.

Many Hispanics, not all of them, try to justify the illegals.


----------



## Againsheila

Tank said:


> Mexicans ruin white neigborhoods



Now THAT is an anti Mexican statement.  I wouldn't exactly call it racist though because Mexicans, like Americans pretty much come in all colors.


----------



## Unkotare

So, you're going to try and explain away ALL of those examples I provided? Really? And those were just a fraction of what constitutes a very clear pattern. If you are just going to insist on seeing what you want to see then don't try and bitch when I point out what should be obvious to a rational person. If you actually agree with moondouche's racist agenda then come right out and say so but stop wasting time like this.


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> So, you're going to try and explain away ALL of those examples I provided? Really? And those were just a fraction of what constitutes a very clear pattern. If you are just going to insist on seeing what you want to see then don't try and bitch when I point out what should be obvious to a rational person. If you actually agree with moondouche's racist agenda then come right out and say so but stop wasting time like this.



The world is not black and white.  The majority of illegals are Hispanic, admitting that is not racist.  Citing facts is not racist.  Face it, the racist card has been played so much, it's lost it's effect.  Forget about it and go back to discussing the issue of illegal immigration.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're going to try and explain away ALL of those examples I provided? Really? And those were just a fraction of what constitutes a very clear pattern. If you are just going to insist on seeing what you want to see then don't try and bitch when I point out what should be obvious to a rational person. If you actually agree with moondouche's racist agenda then come right out and say so but stop wasting time like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world is not black and white.  The majority of illegals are Hispanic, admitting that is not racist.  Citing facts is not racist.  Face it, the racist card has been played so much, it's lost it's effect.  Forget about it and go back to discussing the issue of illegal immigration.
Click to expand...



When moondouche makes racist comments you can be damn sure I'll fucking point it out. And don't pretend to want a serious discussion when you are nut-hugging for a racist conspiracy loon who offers such rational claims as "most illegal aliens are alcoholics and drug addicts" or "having sex with dead bodies is the way of illegal aliens." Decide if you really want a serious discussion or not, but be aware that you won't be part of one if you insist on playing the apologist for that OCD racist psycho.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*them baby sit their children??? *

Many illegals that cross our borders have *tuberculosis. *That disease had largely disappeared from America, thanks to excellent hygiene and powerful modern drugs such as isoniazid and rifampin. 

TB's swift, deadly return now is lethal for about 60 percent of those infected because of new Multi-Drug Resistant Tuberculosis (MDRTB). Until recently MDR-TB was endemic to *Mexico*. 

This _Mycobacterium tuberculosis_ is resistant to at least two major anti-tubercular drugs. Ordinary TB usually is cured in six months with four drugs that cost about $2,000.00, MDR-TB takes 24 months with many expensive drugs that cost around $250,000.00 with toxic side effects. Each illegal with MDR-TB coughs and infects 10 to 30 people, who will not show symptoms immediately. Latent disease explodes later.

Many illegal aliens harbor fatal diseases that American Medicine fought and vanquished long ago like malaria, leprosy, plague, polio, dengue and Chagas disease.


In 2002, HIV/AIDS was the third leading cause of death among Hispanic men aged 35 to 44 and the fourth leading cause of death among Hispanic women in the same age group. Most Hispanic men were exposed to HIV through sexual contact with other men. (CDC) 


Source:

The Journal of American Physicians and Surgeons
"Illegal Aliens and American Medicine", PDF format
Page 8
http://www.jpands.org/jpands1001.htm


The Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)
http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/hispanics/resources/factsheets/hispanic.htm

.


----------



## Unkotare

Wolfmoon said:


> In 2002, HIV/AIDS was the third leading cause of death among Hispanic men aged 35 to 44 and the fourth leading cause of death among Hispanic women in the same age group. Most Hispanic men were exposed to HIV through sexual contact with other men.





There's another one for the moondouche collection.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*"Cases of Leprosy on The Rise In The U.S."* 

The New York Times 

"While there were some 900 recorded cases in the United States 40 years ago, today more than 7,000 people have leprosy." Leprosy is an airborne virus; it can also be spread by touching and coughing.

Most of those infected in the United States are immigrants from global leprosy hot spots, places like Brazil, India and the Caribbean. But, in the past six years, Levis and his colleagues have proved that a few of his patients &#8212; including a 73-year-old man from Queens who had never been out of the country and an elderly Jewish man from Westchester County &#8212; have contracted leprosy in the United States.

As a result, The disease is now officially endemic to the Northeastern United States for the first time ever. (Cases of leprosy transmission in the Southeast date as far back as the turn of the 19th century.) Leprosy experts think that even some foreign-born people with the infection may have acquired it in immigrant communities here.

Source:

Cases of Leprosy on The Rise In The U.S. - The New York Times 
http://www.stevequayle.com/News.alert/03_Disease/030226.leprosy.in.US.html

LEPROSY, HEPATITIS AND TUBERCULOSIS RISING FAST IN THE U.S.
http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=78621


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Illegal immigrants bring diseases into States*

This is a huge biological threat to the citizens of the United States. New strains of tuberculosis that are resistant to drug treatment have developed, and research by the Indiana University of Medicine affirmed it was introduced into the United States by Mexican Nationals.

A tuberculosis outbreak involving 131 immigrants occurred at a South Carolina poultry plant just a few weeks ago.

If the United States wants to continue to be a strong prosperous nation, we need to learn to control the borders so as to protect our country from disease. The longer we continue to blatantly ignore problems, the worse the repercussions.


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2002, HIV/AIDS was the third leading cause of death among Hispanic men aged 35 to 44 and the fourth leading cause of death among Hispanic women in the same age group. Most Hispanic men were exposed to HIV through sexual contact with other men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's another one for the moondouche collection.
Click to expand...


Do you dispute his facts?

BTW, Mexico is rife with TB, always has been.  I know because before I went to Mexico, my TB test came back negative, and now it comes back positive.  Once it's positive, it's always positive.  I had to take pills for a year where the side effects were so bad, the pills could have caused my death as much as the TB.

BTW, feel free to call me a racist, it wouldn't be the first time I was called a racist and it won't be the last.  Funny thing is that the more you use that word, the less it means.  You really should get over it and concentrate on the subject.

Guess what, some people really are racist..pointing it out isn't going to stop that.  However, if you can come up with stats to disprove his stats, that'll go a long ways towards proving your argument.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Derry wants to screen illegal immigrants from food service industry*

The Sun: Derry wants to screen illegal immigrants from food service industry :InlandPolitics.com

Wednesday, September 14, 2011

San Bernardino County Supervisor Neil Derry is proposing an ordinance that would require anyone seeking a job in the food service industry be screened for eligibility to work in the United States using the federal E-Verify program before a food handler card could be obtained. 

E-Verify is an online system overseen by U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services that shows a potential employee&#8217;s eligibility to work in the country. He believes many of the county&#8217;s food service jobs should be going to people under age 25 and not to illegal immigrants.


----------



## Againsheila

Wolfmoon said:


> *Derry wants to screen illegal immigrants from food service industry*
> 
> The Sun: Derry wants to screen illegal immigrants from food service industry :InlandPolitics.com
> 
> Wednesday, September 14, 2011
> 
> San Bernardino County Supervisor Neil Derry is proposing an ordinance that would require anyone seeking a job in the food service industry be screened for eligibility to work in the United States using the federal E-Verify program before a food handler card could be obtained.
> 
> E-Verify is an online system overseen by U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services that shows a potential employees eligibility to work in the country. He believes many of the countys food service jobs should be going to people under age 25 and not to illegal immigrants.



They should be screened from all jobs, then maybe they will go home.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2002, HIV/AIDS was the third leading cause of death among Hispanic men aged 35 to 44 and the fourth leading cause of death among Hispanic women in the same age group. Most Hispanic men were exposed to HIV through sexual contact with other men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's another one for the moondouche collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you dispute his facts?.
Click to expand...




The comments I quoted weren't really about illegal immigration, were they? No, they were part of moondouche's general hatred for Hispanic people. You've really picked a hell of a bandwagon to jump on, champ.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> [
> 
> Guess what, some people really are racist...





Yeah, like moondouche, I know. The fact that you have eagerly taken on the role of his nut-hugger really says a lot about you.


----------



## Wolfmoon

School holds benefit dinner for slain Oklahoma City girl | NewsOK.com

Hundreds of people packed the John Glenn Elementary School cafeteria Wednesday night for a dinner benefiting the family of fourth-grader Jasmen Gonzalez, who was abducted and fatally stabbed in Texas last month.

The school's Parent Teacher Association hosted the dinner in hopes of helping the family with funeral and transportation costs. 
Elvira and Hector Gonzalez sat in front of the stage and wore purple shirts in remembrance of their daughter. Purple was Jasmen's favorite color.


----------



## Wolfmoon

In my opinion, we need to put the military on the border that will stop the illegal aliens from crossing the border. Say, we put about 150,000 soldiers on the border or more, with orders to shoot to kill that should do it. 

This will serve 2 purposes it will help secure our countries sovereignty and also help the soldier&#8217;s transition from deployment into civilian life without going through Post Traumatic Syndrome, PTS. LINK 

A lot of the soldiers coming home from the Middle East will suffer from Post Traumatic Syndrome, PTS if they are just release in to cilvilian society. They need a transition period the border duty would be perfect for that. Patrolling the border would give them the transition time they need to adjust from being released from military duty into civilian life. 

The weather and the terrain are much like Iraq and Pakistan and they would be in a relatively safe zone. Except for the drug cartels they might encounter, LINK , but they can handle that, it would be a piece of cake for those guys. Because they&#8217;re already so well equipped and so well trained. Some of them could also be trained to become Border Patrol agents and law enforcement officers. It would be perfect!

One thing for sure we have to vote out all the old politicians that created this mess in the first place. They are the one's who are stopping any progress on controlling the border. Every thing they do is a failure. The illegal aliens are illiterate, 75% of them have less than a 6th grade education and they're smarter than our politicians! Knowing that you know it&#8217;s really time to vote out all these old cronies in Washington D.C. and clean house in every state on every level.

*It&#8217;s obvious the illegal aliens aren&#8217;t the only problem it's the politicians who are the REAL problem.*

*We Need Occupy Wall Street On the Border, ASAP! Let&#8217;s get some organizing and funding going to make that come true!*


*SOURCE:*

A report shows 75% of illegal aliens have less than a 6th grade education. Over 71% have children. 30% admit of using forged social security cards, and half of them have done so, for more than 5 years.
http://www.thesocialcontract.com/pdf/three-one/sandiego.pdf


Two-thirds of illegal aliens lack a high school degree, the primary reason they create a fiscal deficit is their low education levels and resulting low incomes and tax payments, into their legal status or heavy use of most social services. 
http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf


----------



## Unkotare

Wolfmoon said:


> In my opinion, we need to put the military on the border that will stop the illegal aliens from crossing the border. Say, we put about 150,000 soldiers on the border or more, with orders to shoot to kill that should do it.
> 
> This will serve 2 purposes it will help secure our countries sovereignty and also help the soldier&#8217;s transition from deployment into civilian life without going through Post Traumatic Syndrome, PTS.
> 
> A lot of the soldiers coming home from the Middle East will suffer from Post Traumatic Syndrome, PTS if they are just release in to cilvilian society. They need a transition period the border duty would be perfect for that. Patrolling the border would give them the transition time they need to adjust from being released from military duty into civilian life.
> 
> The weather and the terrain are much like Iraq and Pakistan and they would be in a relatively safe zone. Except for the drug cartels they might encounter. But they can handle that, it would be a piece of cake for those guys. Because they&#8217;re already so well equipped and so well trained. Some of them could also be trained to become Border Patrol agents and law enforcement officers. It would be perfect!




And now this worthless son of a bitch is disrespecting our military veterans and tainting them with his fucking idiocy. NOW do you fools want to hitch yourselves to the wagon of this animal-stupid, racist, vile piece of shit?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder
http://www.pbs.org/pov/soldiersofconscience/special_ptsd.php

Excerpt:

In addition to military personnel that meet full criteria for a PTSD diagnosis, many others display some combination of PTSD symptoms as they readjust to the challenges of civilian life after functioning under the constant life-threat they experienced during deployment. It is common to have some PTSD symptoms at first, especially hypervigilance, insomnia and nightmares as veterans try to integrate and process their war zone experiences.


----------



## Tank

Unkotard sucks Mexican donkey dicks


----------



## Unkotare

You two girls should get a room.


----------



## Wolfmoon

In my opinion

*Deportation Plan:*

1. Close and secure the border

2. Build a fence 

3. Put the military on the border and increase the Border Patrol

4. Open up the FEMA REX84 facilities to accept illegal aliens for processing

5. Incorporate the E-Verify System in every work place.

6. Make all government offices like welfare, DMV&#8230; Reporting Agency 

7. Make schools Reporting Agencies

8. Offer a reward to any American citizen for reporting any illegal alien&#8217;s whereabouts.

9. Make English the official language

10. End Birthright Citizenship

11. Round up the illegal aliens in every state and city

12. Place their children in state run orphanages

13. Check probation offices and deport anyone who is an illegal alien

14. Check court records and deport anyone who is an illegal alien

15. Check business license offices

16. Check with the IRS

17. Check landlords

18. Check any day labor locations

19. Deport all illegal aliens in our jails and prisons across America last.

20. Offer a volunteer self-deportation program to the illegal aliens

21. Raid suspected companies that hire illegal aliens

22. Raid known "Tramp Camps" where illegal aliens illegally camp

We need to make English the official language in America and End Birthright Citizenship. We should make schools, hospitals, the DMV, and the welfare offices reporting agencies along with any other social service offices that the illegal aliens use.

We need to incorporate the E-Verify System in every business. This system is as easy as going online. Then anyone who is found not to be an American citizen will get deported.

The problem has already been created. Now, we have to undo the problem it's like playing a game of Pick-up Sticks.

The first thing we need to do is close the border so that no more illegal aliens can enter the country and the one's we deport can't get come back in. We need to build a real fence. Then we need to put the military on the border to make sure no one comes back in illegally.

The way that the politicians have gone about securing the border and building a fence, is they put the cattle in a 3 sided pen and expect them to stay in there. The honor system does *not *work when it comes to an illegal alien that&#8217;s been proven! 

Once we have the border secure we can start rounding them up and deporting them. Give them a choice to take their children with them. If the illegal aliens don&#8217;t want their children then place their children in state run orphanages. 

As the illegal aliens get arrest for crimes at any level they should be deported ASAP. The last to be deported should be the criminals in our jails and prison across the county. 

I think we should also offer a volunteer self-deportation program to the illegal aliens. The illegal aliens would voluntarily turn themselves in for deportation and they would be provided with meals, security and reasonable transportation to their countries of origin along with their families. 

We should allow the illegal alien parents to take their Anchor Babies with them if they desire. (They probably won&#8217;t want to because they don&#8217;t really love them that much. When the meal ticket is gone the Anchor Babies become useless. The illegal alien parents will probably consider their own children at this point as unwanted baggage. They&#8217;ve served their purpose. The Anchor Babies would be like an anchor around the illegal alien's necks.) So, I guess we&#8217;ll have to deal with the Anchor Babies who are grandfathered into the system.


----------



## Unkotare

Now wolfdouche knows how people feel about their children...  Children, by the way, who are US citizens. wolfdouche doesn't care about illegal immigration. He is only interested in promoting his real agenda of vile and cowardly bigotry. He doesn't deserve to reside in the US much less be a citizen.


----------



## Zoom

Do people in here run stories everytime a LEGAL non hispanic, white person kills or rapes someone?  Just curious.  If so, then there must be a lot of these threads then.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*The term "illegal alien" is not a race of people. It is a group of people from different countries who are breaking the United States Federal immigration laws. Using the term &#8216;illegal alien&#8217; is NOT a racist remark or a racial slur. It is a term created by the Federal Government and is used in the Federal Immigration Laws describing law breakers.*

*IMO, otherwise known as &#8220;Crimigrants.&#8221; *
.


----------



## Tank

Zoom said:


> Do people in here run stories everytime a LEGAL non hispanic, white person kills or rapes someone?  Just curious.  If so, then there must be a lot of these threads then.


The overwelming amount of violent crime is commited by blacks and Hispanics


----------



## Unkotare

More evidence that wolfdouche has no real interest in the issue of illegal immigration:

"IMO, all Anchor Babies have Tourette&#8217;s syndrome. "

The illogical, bigoted, stupid fuck is just out to promote his racist agenda.


----------



## Angelhair

_If that is what you think, why then do YOU give him so much attention???????  He might be a racist or he might just be venting his frustration that many americans feel cause of the influx of so many people entering the country without permission.  It has been proven that where many have been deported, the crime HAS gone down.  When you have so many entering the country at will, one can't be so naive as to think that the criminal element is not entering also.  If you don't think that happens, then you are not facing the reality of illegal entry.  The worst part is that the federal government is turning a blind eye to this enormous problem.  I think it's because they don't want to step on the toes of the Mexican government and what they are afraid of is beyond my comprehension.  This country has always treated Mexico as if it were the special child.  Where has it gotten us???? This country will cease to exist very soon - one can see the writing on the wall._


----------



## Katzndogz

The America left is just jealous.  With a little effort this could happen here.

26 bodies found in western Mexico - CNN.com

Guadalajara, Mexico (CNN) -- Authorities found 26 bodies Thursday inside three abandoned vehicles in Guadalajara, Mexico, an official said.

All the victims were men, said Ulises Enríquez, a spokesman for the Jalisco delegation of the Attorney General's Office.

The vehicles were discovered near a monument on one of the city's main avenues, the state-run Notimex news agency reported, citing police sources.


----------



## Wolfmoon

In my opinion

There are millions of American couples who are putting off having babies until they can afford them. All the while, the government is taking their hard earned tax dollars and using it to support the illegal aliens and their illegitimate children, (the Anchor Babies). _(You must have a valid ID to get married in America and the majority of the illegal alien parents aren't married. Most of the illegal alien women who have children in America don't know who or where the father is.)_

The government uses social services and takes care of the Anchor Babies and their illegal alien parents and their siblings whether they are in the country legally or not. This practice is done in the name of the good and welfare of the child who was born in America call an Anchor Baby. The government feels it's not adequate just to provide assistance for the child alone so they support every member of the child's family. 

The couple waiting until they can afford a baby must wait some more, because they have 4.1 million Anchor Babies to support in America and their illegal alien brothers and sisters. And who knows how many of them that there are.

The majority of the illegal alien parents don&#8217;t speak English and neither do their Anchor Babies and their illegal alien siblings until school age. When the brood goes to school they need to have special classes for education and special classes to learn English. They call these classes for teaching them English, *ESL *classes meaning, &#8220;English as a Second Language.&#8221; In which we taxpayers pay through the nose for. 

. 
The couples should ask for visitation right to see their *illegitimate illegal alien step children* because they paid for them! All Americans are paying child support for the illegal aliens children. 

These kinds of sacrifices are deadly to the American people and the nation&#8217;s economy. We need to *End Birthright citizenship* and *start Mass Deportation* of *all* the illegal aliens who are in America, ASAP! The Anchor Babies that are born here are grandfathered in and the government should put them in state run orphanages to be raised to become good American citizens or put them in loving Foster homes where they will get real love and proper child care.

The gargantuan costs are beyond comprehension to support the illegal aliens in America. They use the Anchor Baby because he&#8217;s considered an American citizen. On his behalf the illegal alien parents collect welfare and can support the entire family from the benefits. *They don&#8217;t come for the jobs they come for the benefits.*

Then the illegal alien family&#8217;s children, whether they&#8217;re legal or not, begin to flood the school system. They overcrowd the class rooms and encroach and interrupt the legal American children&#8217;s education. The Anchor Baby makes the illegal alien parents eligible to jump on the Gravy Train for welfare checks, social services and a multitude of other benefits. Now you see why they are all so anxious to have babies in America. It&#8217;s ridiculous not to stop them at the border and deport them once they get here. 

*The family is eligible to use social services at will like food stamps, free medical services, free education programed for their special needs, free public section 8 housing, free school lunches, WIC, free after school day care, free gasoline money to get to work and paid utility bills. They also get free adult education for the illegal alien parent(s) and Social Security checks and assistance if the child has any disabilities, plus many more government services.* 

The illegal alien parent(s) receive a welfare or social security check in the name of the child born in America (the Anchor Baby). The government doesn&#8217;t deem it enough just to take care of the Anchor Baby they take care of the financial needs of the entire family. Whether there are 2 or 20 the government will dish out money to these people whether they are legal or illegally in the country or whether they are working or not, at any age. The illegal alien elderly also gets ample government assistance freely at the taxpayer's expense. 
The illegal aliens raid the food banks and church stores for the needy across this nation. The illegal aliens probably deal in drugs and human trafficking on the side for extra cash.

The illegal alien parents are receiving all those benefits by simply going to the emergency room and popping out an Anchor Baby. Our Emergency rooms across our nation are going bankrupt because the illegal aliens are using them for primary health care facilities for the adults and birthing centers for their Anchor Babies. The Anchor Babies are the &#8220;*Meal Tickets.&#8221;*

The working class American couples who are waiting until they can afford to have a baby are unknowingly enabling the illegal aliens by funding them to have babies. Americans are getting screwed by the government and the illegal aliens and they&#8217;re not even getting kissed.

Now, tell me these illegal aliens aren&#8217;t working the system. The word of a "Fool and his Money" travels fast. Wake up America and stop feeling sorry for these people and send them packing! 

If the illegal alien woman actually had a man in her life and her child wasn&#8217;t a product of a *shared turkey baster.* Then that illegal alien man most likely works under the table and  makes cash that he brings into the household.  Where he lives for free off the government and taxpayers. The mother may have some low paying job also, that pays her just enough for her to qualify for welfare. If the illegal alien man of the household loses his job in some states he illegible for unemployment benefits and he probably sells drugs on the side. How else do you think they can afford to drive brand new vehicles? 

.


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> _If that is what you think, why then do YOU give him so much attention???????  He might be a racist or he might just be venting his frustration that many americans feel cause of the influx of so many people entering the country without permission.  It has been proven that where many have been deported, the crime HAS gone down.  When you have so many entering the country at will, one can't be so naive as to think that the criminal element is not entering also.  If you don't think that happens, then you are not facing the reality of illegal entry.  The worst part is that the federal government is turning a blind eye to this enormous problem.  I think it's because they don't want to step on the toes of the Mexican government and what they are afraid of is beyond my comprehension.  This country has always treated Mexico as if it were the special child.  Where has it gotten us???? This country will cease to exist very soon - one can see the writing on the wall._





1) READ THE FUCKING POSTS

2) Ignoring the fact that wolfdouche is a racist and repeating a point that is not in contention is irrational and illogical.

3) "This country will cease to exist very soon" is nutty, unAmerican bullshit


----------



## Unkotare

First of all, let me point out AGAIN (though it should not be necessary) that no one here is supporting illegal immigration. 




Wolfmoon said:


> All the while, the government is taking their hard earned tax dollars and using it to support the illegal aliens and their illegitimate children, (the Anchor Babies).



AGAIN, endlessly repeating a derogatory label does not change the fact that under the established interpretation of our Constitution people born in the US are in fact US citizens. Wolfdouche is merely engaging in hurling childish insults against US citizens, any one of whom I'd wager is a better one than he. 

Does anyone here really think the fucking moron wolfdouche understands the 14th Amendment?

The idiot wolfdouche also does not seem to understand what the term "illegitimate children" means. 



Wolfmoon said:


> The illegal alien parents on the most behalf don&#8217;t speak English



Anyone else notice the irony in the fact that this fucking moron cannot put together a sentence in proper English himself?



Wolfmoon said:


> and the Anchor Babies don&#8217;t speak English either nor do their illegal alien siblings.



Nearly all people born in the US are fluent in English, which is more than you can say, idiot. 



Wolfmoon said:


> When the brood go to school they need to have special classes for education and special classes to learn English. They call the classes for teaching them English, *ESL *classes or &#8220;English as a Second Language.&#8221; In which we pay through the nose for.



ESL classes, for the most part, are used by those who come to this country but were not born here. This obviously includes many legal immigrants.



Wolfmoon said:


> The Anchor Babies that are already here are grandfathered in and the government should put them in state run orphanages to be raised to become good American citizens.



Ok, who among those of you trying so hard to ignore this douchebag's racism supports this brilliant fucking idea? 



Wolfmoon said:


> The illegal aliens uses one child called the Anchor Baby, to support the entire family.




Learn the fucking language or get the fuck out of my country, you stupid son of a bitch.


----------



## Wolfmoon

In my opinion, if the local, state and federal government is going to let the illegal aliens off the hook for crimes that they commit and many of those crimes are multiple felonies. Then they should let the legal American citizens off the hook as well for similar crimes. The Juvenile facilities should also be included in this endeavor. 

The court system should wipe *all *records clean and released offenders like they were never charged because the illegal aliens were never charged in the first place and let go unpunished. The American citizen inmates should seek legal counsel and pursue the matter more intensely.

The law enforcement that let the illegal aliens go free for crimes in which the American citizens are now jailed for, had better let those American prisoners out of the jails and the prisons ASAP, because it's *NOT* fair to punish some and let others go for committing the same crime, especially if they don't belong in the country in the first place. 

The government should release all low level inmates out of jails and prisons nationwide since they don&#8217;t charge and convict the illegal aliens for the same type of crimes. *&#8220;What&#8217;s Good for the Goose is Good for the Gander,&#8221;* so to speak. *If the government wants to turn a blind eye for some then by God they better turn a blind eye for ALL! *

The people who are in the jails and prisons across this nation should complain and let their dissatisfaction be known in a convincing way. Occupy Wall Street should protest on the behalf of those who can&#8217;t protest and are unfairly detained. 

If the local, state and federal government is going to allow the illegal aliens to break the laws and get away with it then they better do the same for all Americans. 

In the first place this is the Americans home country and not some foreign illegal alien invaders country. So, why should the laws be bent and ignored for the foreign invader criminal illegal aliens and not the Native born legal American citizens? Do the politicians value the illegal aliens over the American citizens??? The politician's corruption has hit a new peak!

Why do law enforcement agencies ignore the fact that all working *illegal aliens,* *steal identities and that is a felony with penalties up to 5 years in prison and a $250,000.00 fine.* Let an American citizen try stealing someone&#8217;s identity and they would end up in prison and would be forced to pay a hefty fine. 

Why is it OK for someone from a foreign country that is not legally in the United States to break the fraud and stolen identity laws? On the other hand if an American citizen breaks those same laws and is caught breaking those laws. They will be punished to the fullest extent of the law.

Most of the time the law enforcement agencies completely overlook the crime of identity theft if an illegal alien commits the crime and they don&#8217;t even write it up in their crime reports but not so with a U.S. citizen.

Recently an illegal alien from Brazil raped 2 children in Arizona and instead of going to prison for the crimes, the court system agreed to deport him to his beloved country of Brazil. LINK. 

It&#8217;s beyond ridiculous how many crimes that the illegal aliens are committing and when they're caught they aren&#8217;t charged anything. This is truly a dereliction of duty by the local, state and federal law enforcement agencies and the Immigration Control and Enforcement, ICE is just as guilty.

When the illegal aliens enter into America illegally, that is the first crime they commit. Once they're here then they commit multiple crimes and it escalates from there. We Americans need to demand that the darn border be closed and guarded with the military! 

Many times an illegal alien will receive a lighter sentence than an American for the same crimes. Then they deport the illegal alien and *he just comes right back* illegally into the United States. He buys a new alias and thumbs his nose at the authorities only to commit worse crimes than he did before because he feels invincible. It&#8217;s proven time and time again it&#8217;s a pattern that has to be stopped by closing and guarding the border and arresting and deporting illegal aliens no matter what the crime is. 

We need to deport all illegal aliens no matter if they are a man, woman or child. Let them take their Anchor snots with them if they want to. The chances are they won&#8217;t want them, because if they leave them here the Anchor Babies can get a job and send them money in their countries of origin. 

If legal children want to visit their criminal illegal alien families they can, nobody will stop them. They can get on a plane and go see their illegal alien family anytime they want, it&#8217;s as easy and simple as that. 

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Angelhair said:


> _If that is what you think, why then do YOU give him so much attention??????? He might be a racist or he might just be venting his frustration that many americans feel cause of the influx of so many people entering the country without permission. It has been proven that where many have been deported, the crime HAS gone down. When you have so many entering the country at will, one can't be so naive as to think that the criminal element is not entering also. If you don't think that happens, then you are not facing the reality of illegal entry. The worst part is that the federal government is turning a blind eye to this enormous problem. I think it's because they don't want to step on the toes of the Mexican government and what they are afraid of is beyond my comprehension. This country has always treated Mexico as if it were the special child. Where has it gotten us???? This country will cease to exist very soon - one can see the writing on the wall._


 
In my opinion, not only are the illegal alien criminals entering the country. About half of them are diseased and are sneaking in with sexually transmitted diseases (STD) or they have have a highly contagious disease or they have a nearly incurable disease or all of the above. 

Excerpt:

The U.S., Department of Health and Human Services has warned of problems in the American Southwest originating in Mexico. "Along the border we have a prevalence of diseases. We have high rates of such diseases as malaria, TB, measles and rubella. The illegal aliens apprehended in the Port Isabel, Texas, region, medical officals said that, 49 percent tested positive for the TB bacterium. Among the many diseases brought in by illegal aliens are HIV/AIDS, TB, Colera, measles, hepatitis A and B, malaria, West Nile virus, Denque fever, leprosy and SARS.

One new disease which makes TB look mild is known as Chagas disease which flourishes in Latin America and threatens the U.S. blood supply in the future. Reports in Mexico and Central and South America indicate that about 20 million people are infected and 50,000 die each year.

Source:

http://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/south/springville/article_0fdb46ac-c32b-57a8-a1b0-9f0df865b71d.html


.


----------



## Angelhair

Wolfmoon said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> _If that is what you think, why then do YOU give him so much attention??????? He might be a racist or he might just be venting his frustration that many americans feel cause of the influx of so many people entering the country without permission. It has been proven that where many have been deported, the crime HAS gone down. When you have so many entering the country at will, one can't be so naive as to think that the criminal element is not entering also. If you don't think that happens, then you are not facing the reality of illegal entry. The worst part is that the federal government is turning a blind eye to this enormous problem. I think it's because they don't want to step on the toes of the Mexican government and what they are afraid of is beyond my comprehension. This country has always treated Mexico as if it were the special child. Where has it gotten us???? This country will cease to exist very soon - one can see the writing on the wall._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, not only are the illegal alien criminals entering the country. About half of them are diseased and are sneaking in with sexually transmitted diseases (STD) or they have have a highly contagious disease or they have a nearly incurable disease or all of the above.
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> The U.S., Department of Health and Human Services has warned of problems in the American Southwest originating in Mexico. "Along the border we have a prevalence of diseases. We have high rates of such diseases as malaria, TB, measles and rubella. The illegal aliens apprehended in the Port Isabel, Texas, region, medical officals said that, 49 percent tested positive for the TB bacterium. Among the many diseases brought in by illegal aliens are HIV/AIDS, TB, Colera, measles, hepatitis A and B, malaria, West Nile virus, Denque fever, leprosy and SARS.
> 
> One new disease which makes TB look mild is known as Chagas disease which flourishes in Latin America and threatens the U.S. blood supply in the future. Reports in Mexico and Central and South America indicate that about 20 million people are infected and 50,000 die each year.
> 
> Source:
> 
> http://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/south/springville/article_0fdb46ac-c32b-57a8-a1b0-9f0df865b71d.html
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


_Yes, that is a fact also.  Although one can't speak in general terms as not ALL bring in disease - but - therein lies the problem.  When they enter legally, they are examined and given immunizations for many contagious diseases. Entering illegally is dangerous to EVERYBODY due to the lack of immunization programs in many third world countries. So if the truth be told, both are a danger to humanity - disease and the criminality.  Therefore, OUR government should care more about the masses and fight harder and do MORE for security at the borders - and - stop the foolishbess of suing some states for trying to stop the illegal flow!_


----------



## Wolfmoon

Isn&#8217;t it a form of child abuse in America to drag your children around with you when you&#8217;re running from the law as a criminal and a fugitive? 

The illegal aliens are criminals on the run and they&#8217;re dragging their children around with them. They are hiding from the law and sneaking from state to state and changing their names, stealing American identities. They steal anything that&#8217;s not nailed down and they wreak havoc on the American society, while their children sit by and watch and learn.

The criminal illegal aliens are living out of stolen cars and their kids are being abused and are suffering from a lack of a good home and proper food to say the least. It&#8217;s not right for any child in American to have to suffer and live that way. 

If the illegal aliens do have shelter then they're living with 10 &#8211; 20 &#8211; 30 people in the same dwelling. I have read multiple stories on end, about illegal alien roommates raping the illegal alien&#8217;s children while they are sleeping or at work. 

It is despicable and it&#8217;s a national disgrace that Americans knowingly let this continue to happen on a daily basis! It&#8217;s disturbing and heart breaking to see so many children suffering like they were in a 3rd world country when they are in America! 

When the illegal aliens are on the move they live out of their vehicles with their multiple children. Or worse yet, they live in *mostly men &#8220;Tramp Camps&#8221;* where the women and children are constantly gang raped. 

Those hobo camps are brutal and it is &#8220;A Dog Eat Dogs World&#8221; and those camps are very dangerous even for a grown man with a cute posterior.

People lose their lives all the time in those camps and then their bodies are buried in shallow graves across this nation right underneath our noses. Some people living in those camps start wild fires and everyone has to run to escape. Children may be separated or stolen from their parents and end up in the wrong hands.

The illegal alien kids deserve to be in their own countries in warm homes and comfortable beds and go to school every day. 

There is a truancy law in America that says &#8220;juveniles who are school-aged are required by all states to attend school.&#8221;

American mothers have gone to jail and fined for their children skipping school and the kids are punished by incarceration in juvenile facilities for truancy. Law enforcement put a New Jersey single &#8216;working&#8217; mother in jail for 30 days and she had 5 kids at home. She went to jail because her 14 year old daughter hung out and refused to attend school and was caught to many times. 

The illegal aliens are allowed to break the laws in more ways than one and the American people are forced to obey the same laws that the illegal aliens thumb their noses at.

So, why *aren&#8217;t *the authorities charging the illegal aliens with child abuse and truancy among other things? They only go after the Americans who break the laws and let the illegal aliens abuse their kids however they want to right before our eyes.

*The illegal aliens are committing the biggest cases of child abuse this country has ever seen.*They put them in refrigerated trucks, in trunks of cars and drag them through the deserts in the scorching summer heat only to be raped by their human smugglers and the illegal alien men on the trail. The illegal alien parents make their children accessories to the crime of crossing the border illegally and breaking the federal immigration laws. The illegal alien parents knowingly put their children in dangerous situations where they are harmed, stolen or killed. I believe that some illegal alien parents have children in their countries of origin and sell those children to international pedophile rings in order pay for their passage into America for themselves.

Children of illegal aliens have been found wandering in the Arizona desert in August dying of thirst by civilians and by the Border Patrol. The children had been abandoned by their parents or their coyotes because they couldn&#8217;t keep up or they had a broken limb or an injury. Some suffered from overheating and were left behind to fend for themselves without water. Many fall behind and parish from drinking contaminated water with e-coli in it. I believe that some women and children who are found dead in the desert were raped to death by the pack of men who they were traveling with. 

The children and adults who are found dead in the desert are taken to the illegal alien&#8217;s cemetery. Where, they&#8217;re buried in *cold bare dirt graves*, with no flowers or relatives in attendance to mourn their loss and their tin grave stone says, &#8220;Unknown.&#8221; 

There&#8217;s a whole grave yard in the Southern Arizona&#8217;s desert where the illegal aliens who didn&#8217;t make it are buried. The tiny file card sized metal grave markers says, &#8220;Unknown&#8221;. 

The Arizona medical authorities try to find the victim&#8217;s relatives and they put the remains on ice for years while they search for them. There are hundreds of bodies in make shift refrigerated mortuaries waiting for someone to claim them. The authorities look for the relatives through DNA testing. 

It cost the Arizona taxpayers a mint to try to find these lost souls relatives. It&#8217;s very disturbing to think they died in such a manner and their love ones will never know what happened to them. Very few of the bodies are ever claimed and most are laid to rest in the illegal alien cemetery with the tin *label *of &#8220;Unknown&#8221;. 

If the illegal aliens get to America the children are easy prey for the many men living in the same households as them. The women and children are always outnumbered and easily taken advantage of and gang raped. The illegal alien parents are too scared to report any rapes or even any murders of their own children, because they&#8217;re afraid for their own hides and they know they can always have more children.

The authorities need to take the children of the illegal aliens away from them as soon as possible and put them in warm safe environments. Where the children will be properly fed nutritious food and clothed. Most importantly the kids need to be safe from sexual abuse from other illegal aliens, until they can be returned to their country of origin. 

The government should create state run orphanages funded by the federal government. For the abused children who are Anchor Babies. 

All the illegal aliens in this country need to be deported. We Americans dish out plenty of Foreign Aid to foreign governments including Mexico to help with them with their economic and domestic problems. 

If we take children from Mexico then why not take Africa&#8217;s children and Iraq&#8217;s children and Asia&#8217;s children and India&#8217;s children and Russia&#8217;s children? Why not take all the poor children in the world? 

If we did that, it would sink the U.S. and then we would become a third world nation. Every American would suffer and our own children would be no better off than the destitute children of the world. If you have a nest and had to get rid of one egg which one would you get rid of? You&#8217;re own child or an illegal alien? It&#8217;s getting down to that. 

If we allow ourselves to go that low into 3rd world status we won&#8217;t be able to help ourselves, let alone help anyone else in the world. If we destitute ourselves who will come to our aid? I think the only assistance that we would get would be from rogue foreign countries attacking us. Then we would be subject to a 3rd world tyrant&#8217;s rules. 

Foreign countries have to learn how to take care of their own people. They have to manage their own money and economies and learn how to be farmers and feed their people. They have to learn how to manage the environment and provide clean drinking water for their people and become good stewards of the earth. Most importantly they have to manage their over populations with birth control or perish. Then their quality of life will greatly improve for their citizen to live a comfortable and happy life. 

Most poor immigrants think that taking something that isn&#8217;t theirs will cure their problems. They destroy the other countries instead of trying to make their country a better place to live. 

What good is it if the world is meagerly surviving and we&#8217;re all living shoulder to shoulder and fighting for food and water? What kind of quality of life is that? The world leaders have to step up to the plate and make their own countries a livable place for all the people and not just for the rich.

If the world leaders do not want to do this then the people of their countries must rise up and riot. They must remove tyrants and dictators from office and put new leaders in power that will take care of their people. The leader&#8217;s must think and act for the *conservation of earth* and *deliver humanity* for the people of their countries. Humanity starts at home wake up America.

.


----------



## Angelhair

_Many laws in this country have already gone by the wayside.  That is what is so mind boggling - to keep saying that we are a country of laws - it should be said - we WERE a country of laws._


----------



## Unkotare

Now wolfdouche is going to repeat his fucking absurd 'state orphanage' for US citizens he doesn't approve of idea endlessly just as his other sock repeated 'Operation Wetback' endlessly until that screen name was banned. And you enablers here are going to end up covered in the same shit as him just because you are afraid to disagree with anything the asshole says lest you be perceived as not anti illegal immigration enough. It's fucking pathetic and you apologists for this bigot are cowards.


----------



## Angelhair

_Excuse me????  I never have said I support everything that he says - I simply believe in the right of free speech no matter how much you might be against what is said.  I fear sometimes it's people like you who seem to think that ONLY YOU have a right to that freedom!  My guess is that you are one of those liberals who fight for rights but ONLY when in agreement with YOU.  I am against ilegal entry and contrary to wolfmoon I don't believe in many of his extreme ways to solve it - however, I believe that giving in to the pro-illegal organizations is suicide to our way of life and our system._


----------



## Againsheila

Unkotare said:


> Now wolfdouche is going to repeat his *fucking absurd* 'state orphanage' for US citizens he doesn't approve of idea endlessly just as his other sock repeated 'Operation Wetback' endlessly until that screen name was banned. And you enablers here are going to end up *covered in the same shit* as him just because you are afraid to disagree with anything the *asshole* says lest you be perceived as not anti illegal immigration enough. It's* fucking pathetic* and *you apologists* for this bigot are *cowards.*



You've really lost the highground here, and you are sinking fast.


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> My guess is that you are one of those liberals who




Thanks for proving my point. Expressing appropriate disgust at wolfdouche's rampant bigotry (let's not be coy, the son of a bitch just plain hates Hispanics) leads you to "guess" I'm any kind of liberal (which is hilarious). You're playing the same game drooling bigots like him want you to play. When called on their bigotry they respond with the logic of a dim-witted 5 year old, "Oh, so you love illegal immigration!" You're riding the same boat, AND playing right into the hands of actual liberals who try to discredit any rational opposition to illegal immigration by crying "racism" and "xenophobia" at anyone who respects our nation's sovereignty. Don't make yourself a useful idiot for real bigots and real liberal extremists.


----------



## Unkotare

Againsheila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now wolfdouche is going to repeat his *fucking absurd* 'state orphanage' for US citizens he doesn't approve of idea endlessly just as his other sock repeated 'Operation Wetback' endlessly until that screen name was banned. And you enablers here are going to end up *covered in the same shit* as him just because you are afraid to disagree with anything the *asshole* says lest you be perceived as not anti illegal immigration enough. It's* fucking pathetic* and *you apologists* for this bigot are *cowards.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've really lost the highground here, and you are sinking fast.
Click to expand...



Let's focus: You on board with wolfdouche's orphanage idea?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Every illegal alien in the country should be finger printed and have a *DNA Sample* and mug shot on file. They should be cross checked across this nation to see if they are responsible for any past crimes that have been committed in the U.S. in the last 50 years.

----

The FBI and DNA
Part 1: Maintaining the Nationwide System that Helps Solve Crimes
FBI  The FBI and DNA, Part 1

----

To be fair it doesn't matter if the illegal alien came 25 minutes ago or 25 years ago they must all be deported whether they are a man, woman or child.


----------



## Angelhair

Unkotare said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that you are one of those liberals who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point. Expressing appropriate disgust at wolfdouche's rampant bigotry (let's not be coy, the son of a bitch just plain hates Hispanics) leads you to "guess" I'm any kind of liberal (which is hilarious). You're playing the same game drooling bigots like him want you to play. When called on their bigotry they respond with the logic of a dim-witted 5 year old, "Oh, so you love illegal immigration!" You're riding the same boat, AND playing right into the hands of actual liberals who try to discredit any rational opposition to illegal immigration by crying "racism" and "xenophobia" at anyone who respects our nation's sovereignty. Don't make yourself a useful idiot for real bigots and real liberal extremists.
Click to expand...


_And YOU should shake that chip off your shoulder - you are one angry man._


----------



## R.C. Christian

Posts like this only seek to deflect anger to entire groups for the wrong reason. Yes, illegals suck, but I don't see the point in using a post like this to prove that truth. It's not as if most or even a few illegal immigrants are going to come in here and slice up children.


----------



## Angelhair

R.C. Christian said:


> Posts like this only seek to deflect anger to entire groups for the wrong reason. Yes, illegals suck, but I don't see the point in using a post like this to prove that truth. It's not as if most or even a few illegal immigrants are going to come in here and slice up children.



_ONE illegal here who 'slices up children' is ONE TOO MANY._


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that you are one of those liberals who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point. Expressing appropriate disgust at wolfdouche's rampant bigotry (let's not be coy, the son of a bitch just plain hates Hispanics) leads you to "guess" I'm any kind of liberal (which is hilarious). You're playing the same game drooling bigots like him want you to play. When called on their bigotry they respond with the logic of a dim-witted 5 year old, "Oh, so you love illegal immigration!" You're riding the same boat, AND playing right into the hands of actual liberals who try to discredit any rational opposition to illegal immigration by crying "racism" and "xenophobia" at anyone who respects our nation's sovereignty. Don't make yourself a useful idiot for real bigots and real liberal extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _And YOU should shake that chip off your shoulder - you are one angry man._
Click to expand...



And YOU should take more care about whose bed you lay in.


----------



## Unkotare

Wolfmoon said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posts like this only seek to deflect anger to entire groups for the wrong reason. Yes, illegals suck, but I don't see the point in using a post like this to prove that truth. It's not as if most or even a few illegal immigrants are going to come in here and slice up children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In my opinion:*
> 
> *Posts like this only seek to deflect anger to entire groups for the wrong reason.*
> 
> Dont you mean illegal aliens who rape and murder children anger Americans? Then the pro-illegal alien supporters come in an attack the messengers for all the wrong reasons because they dont want the public to find out the truth that the illegal aliens are stealing, raping, and murdering the children in America on a daily basis. It's hard to figure out what side you are on.
> 
> *Yes, illegals suck, but I don't see the point in using a post like this to prove that truth. *
> 
> You have the right not to ready anything you want. What Im hearing you say is you wish the truth didnt come out and you wish other people didnt read it because it might stop the pro-illegal supporters from getting amnesty and open borders.
> 
> *It's not as if most or even a few illegal immigrants are going to come in here and slice up children.*
> 
> Oh but they do and women too. The illegal aliens sneak into the country and abduct, molest, batter, rape, murder the children on a daily basis. There are 2,000 kids a day that go missing in America they just vanish into thin air never to be seen or heard of again.
Click to expand...




See? Bullshit like this exactly proves my point. Any disagreement with the vile bigotry, insupportable generalizations, and outright idiocy of people like wolfdouche is met with "I guess you must be a pro-illegal supporter!" EXACTLY AS I'VE BEEN SAYING. EXACTLY. And yet, the apologists here are flat-out scared to point out any of the bullshit that assholes like wolfdouche spread around because having someone on a message board falsely label them "pro-illegal" (despite repeated and unequivocal assertions to the contrary) is more terrible to them than having an ounce of personal character is important. AND you play right into the hands of left-wing extremists who try to claim any opposition to illegal immigration must have some nefarious intent when you climb into bed with shitstains like wolfdouche.


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posts like this only seek to deflect anger to entire groups for the wrong reason. Yes, illegals suck, but I don't see the point in using a post like this to prove that truth. It's not as if most or even a few illegal immigrants are going to come in here and slice up children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ONE illegal here who 'slices up children' is ONE TOO MANY._
Click to expand...



One illegal here who does NOT slice up children (almost none do, you know) is one too many.

One person who slices up children no matter what their immigration status is a fucking million too many.

Are you honestly too stupid to see what wolfdouche is doing here? Honestly?


----------



## Unkotare

And now the at-least-twice-banned idiot is just reposting the same nonsense over and over. Take a good look folks.


----------



## Wolfmoon

R.C. Christian said:


> Posts like this only seek to deflect anger to entire groups for the wrong reason. Yes, illegals suck, but I don't see the point in using a post like this to prove that truth. It's not as if most or even a few illegal immigrants are going to come in here and slice up children.


 
*In my opinion: Everyone has a right to their own opinion.*

*Posts like this only seek to deflect anger to entire groups for the wrong reason.*

Don&#8217;t you mean that the illegal aliens who rape and murder children, anger Americans? Then the pro-illegal alien supporters come in an attack the messengers for all the wrong reasons because they don&#8217;t want the public to find out the truth that the illegal aliens are stealing, raping, and murdering the children in America on a daily basis. It's hard to figure out what side you are on.

*Yes, illegals suck, but I don't see the point in using a post like this to prove that truth. *

You have the right not to read anything that you want. What I&#8217;m hearing you say is you wish the truth didn&#8217;t come out and you wish other people didn&#8217;t read it because it might stop the pro-illegal alien supporters from getting amnesty and open borders.

*It's not as if most or even a few illegal immigrants are going to come in here and slice up children.*

Oh but they do and women too. The illegal aliens sneak into the country and abduct, molest, batter, rape, murder the children every day. There are 2,000 kids a day that go missing in America. They just vanish into thin air never to be seen or heard from again.

If we didn&#8217;t have the illegal aliens who are illegally in America. I think there would be probably about 10 children a day that go missing. The illegal aliens are extremely uneducated, hateful and violent with each other and the unsuspecting American public. The children are easy prey for them to capture. They sexually abuse or kill them or sell them on the black market for money.

The money that they make from selling American kids goes to pay the Human Smugglers to bring their relatives into America. Do you ever wonder how the 3rd world uneducated "poor illegal aliens" gets a hold of $ 12,000.00 *CASH* to give to a human smuggler to pay to bring them into America? 

A lot of working Americans would be hard pressed to come up with that kind of cash. How does someone who is dirt poor, living in a 3rd world country do it??? And so many (millions) of illegal aliens pay the Human Traffickers cash for safe passage into the U.S. Where do the illegal aliens get all that money to pay the Coyotes to bring them through the Southern deserts with their children into America? Let's follow that money trail.

I think the illegal aliens steals children in America and then they sells them to the *International Pedophile Rings* and then they use that money to pay the Human Smugglers to bring their kin into America. Then they all lie down and have an Anchor Baby and then they jump on 'Welfare Wagon' and then they're all happier than pigs wallowing in slop, without remorse.

*SOURCE:*

&#8220;1 illegal arrested, 3 sought in beheading in Chandler, Arizona&#8221; The Arizona Republic Newspaper, 10/12/10
http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/2010/10/12/20101012beheaded1012.html

The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants in the United States. 
http://www.drdsk.com/articles.html#Illegals

Every day 12 Americans are murdered by illegal aliens. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by illegal aliens each and every day. 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html

The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations.
http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm

(a) In America an estimated 800,000 children are reported missing each year &#8211; more than 2,000 children every day. http://www.missingkids.com/missingkids/servlet/PageServlet?LanguageCountry=en_US&PageId=4362

(b) Suspected child sexual exploitation or missing children may be reported to the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children, an Operation Predator partner, at 1-800-843-5678 orhttp://www.cybertipline.com.

Phoenix, Az. has become the kidnapping capital of the United States, because of illegal immigration and human smuggling, according to the head of the Phoenix Law Enforcement Association. Human smuggling makes Phoenix kidnapping capital of U.S. - KTAR.com

Two-thirds of illegal aliens lack a high school degree, the primary reason they create a fiscal deficit is their low education levels and resulting low incomes and tax payments, into their legal status or heavy use of most social services. 
http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf

A report shows 75% of illegal aliens have less than a 6th grade education. Over 71% have children. 30% admit of using forged social security cards, and half of them have done so, for more than 5 years.
http://www.thesocialcontract.com/pdf/three-one/sandiego.pdf

The term &#8220;alien&#8221; means any person not a citizen or national of the United States.
http://uscode.law.cornell.edu/uscode/html/uscode08/usc_sec_08_00001101----000-.html

"The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/

"For most lawmakers, DWI stands for &#8220;driving while intoxicated.&#8221; For Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.), DWI stands for &#8220;driving while illegal. He also said that illegal immigrants were intentionally causing car accidents along state freeways." 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/2010/04/20/2010-04-20_john_mccain_illegal_immigrants_are_intentionally_causing_car_accidents.html

A study of 55,322 illegal aliens, found: They were arrested a total of 459,614 times, averaging about 8 arrests per illegal alien. They were arrested for a total of about 700,000 criminal offenses, averaging about 13 offenses per illegal alien. 12 % were arrested for violent offenses such as murder, robbery, assault, and sex-related crimes. 80% of all arrests occurred in three states--California, Texas, and Arizona. http://www.gao.gov/htext/d05646r.html

&#8220;Federal law enforcement estimates that 10 percent to 30 percent of illegal aliens are actually apprehended and 10 percent to 20 percent of drugs are seized.&#8221; (Page 3)
*http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf*
*.*


----------



## Unkotare

There it is again folks. Take a good look and decide what you want to be associated with. The issue of illegal immigration is far too important to allow it to be co-opted by idiot bigots like wolfdouche there. Take a very good look.


----------



## Tank

Stop harassing Americans, Unkoturd


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, Jose Sifuentes was deported and came back illegally. He was in the United States for only *one month* before he murdered Jasmen Gonzales. 

The Mexican Consulate is helping the family arrange funeral arrangements. 


We need to close the Southern border and put the military on it to keep animals like *Sifuentes* out of America, it's the only way that will work!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAKU-qYq3l4"]Man Charged In Killing Of OKC Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Angelhair

Unkotare said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posts like this only seek to deflect anger to entire groups for the wrong reason. Yes, illegals suck, but I don't see the point in using a post like this to prove that truth. It's not as if most or even a few illegal immigrants are going to come in here and slice up children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ONE illegal here who 'slices up children' is ONE TOO MANY._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One illegal here who does NOT slice up children (almost none do, you know) is one too many.
> 
> One person who slices up children no matter what their immigration status is a fucking million too many.
> 
> Are you honestly too stupid to see what wolfdouche is doing here? Honestly?
Click to expand...


_. one illegal here whether he slices up children or not should NOT be here without this country's permission.

. one person who slices up children and it is done by someone who should not have been in this country in the first place is one too many since entering ANY country without permission is illegal.

. honestly, one thing I am not is stupid! What I see here is that you defend what has NO defense. Wolfman presents links to be read as to what is happening all over this nation and you choose to ignore it.  If he is against Mexicans I don't see it - but - the great majority of those entering this country without permission ARE from Mexico because of the close proximity to the USA.  It should be an eye-opener for those who insist on saying it's okay to enter the USA without permission as it DOES serve to also let criminals enter at free will.  If you honestly want to rebuttal the links of info that he presents, bring your own links to prove him wrong!  Also, many of you can't be that blind to not know that the so-called justice system in Mexico is seriously broken if in fact there ever was one.  So does it not seem logical that those who kill in Mexico NEVER are brought to justice and are running around Mexico and beyond committing more crimes AND coming across the border to commit crimes here????  I don't agree that they are ALL from Mexico but it sure seems as if the majority are.  Geez people, wake up to THAT reality at least._


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> What I see here is that you defend what has NO defense.





What exactly is it you think I am defending? Be specific and try not to be stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> If he is against Mexicans I don't see it -






You see what you want to see. That fucking idiot's bigotry is completely obvious.


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> It should be an eye-opener for those who insist on saying it's okay to enter the USA without permission





Who have you seen here doing that?


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> If you honestly want to rebuttal the links of info that he presents, bring your own links to prove him wrong!






You are not paying attention. You claim you are not stupid, but you are unable to follow what's being said.


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> Also, many of you can't be that blind to not know that the so-called justice system in Mexico is seriously broken if in fact there ever was one.  So does it not seem logical that those who kill in Mexico NEVER are brought to justice






It didn't occur to you when you were typing that just how friggin' ignorant it was?


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Read the arrest warrant for Jose Sifuentes*

http://ftpcontent.worldnow.com/griffin/NEWS9/PDF/1111/arrest%20warrant.pdf

WARRANT OF ARREST AND DETENTION, DALLAS COUNTY, TEXAS 
The State of Texas vs. SIFUENTES, JOSE CONCEPTION

Race white 
Sex M 
DOB 06/04/1988 
Ht. 5'7" 
Wt. 150 
Hair BLK 
Eyes BRO

Complainant: Gonzales, Jasmen
Date of Offense 10/29/2011


----------



## barry1960

Wolfmoon said:


> I wonder if Jose didn't kill her in the bedroom and then take her to another location to rape her. Making love to a corpse is the illegal alien way. It will be interesting to see how the illegal alien supporters explain this one.



Making love to a corpse is the illegal alien way? Allow me to retort.

1) If illegals make love to corpses, why are there so many of them? Poor strategy for procreation.

2) If your goal is to lower the national IQ, you are succeeding.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*In my opinion*, it's been done before and the illegal aliens have been known to share the corpse of a dead victim with their other illegal alien friends! 

Jose Sifuentes went into the bedroom where Jasmen was sleeping she was fully clothed and she still had her *eye glasses on*. There was a door in the bedroom that went to the outside. He unlocked the bedroom door that went to the outside and then he returned to the party. 

He then left the party through the front door he went around to the outside bedroom door and entered the bedroom where Jasmen was sleeping. He was afraid of waking her up and that she might scream for help. So he slipped a knife into her left upper chest to keep her quiet and immobilized ,and he killed her at this point. 

He left the knife in her and then snuck Jasmen&#8217;s body wrapped in a flannel sheet to his Lincoln Navigator that was parked just outside the front door of the apartment. *Jasmen&#8217;s eye glasses fell off* at this point and family found them in the search that night. Jose took Jasmen to a quiet and dark area and raped her corpse before it was cold. Then he threw her half naked body in someone&#8217;s yard and returned to the party *minutes *later and helped in the search for her.

ARREST AVADAVIT 

http://ftpcontent.worldnow.com/griffin/NEWS9/PDF/1111/arrest%20warrant.pdf

&#8220;Jasmen was asleep on the bed alone *wearing her glasses*. In the bedroom where Jasmen was sleeping, there is a door that leads from the bedroom to outside of the apartment.&#8221;

&#8220;During an interview with Martha, (Jose's wife) she indicated that during the search for Jasmen, Jasmen's *eye glasses* were found in a grassy area outside the front door of the apartment where Jasmen was last seen. The eye glasses were in front of a grey car that was parked right outside the front door to apartment #307. (The apartment where Jasmen was staying) Martha recalled that when Jose returned to the apartment, while they were still in the process of looking for Jasmen, he commented to Martha that it was a good thing he did not part the Navigator in front of the apartment because the cops would think he was involved (in Jasmen's disappearance). According to Martha, when she and Jose initially arrived at the apartment earlier that evening, *they parked the Navigator beside the grey car* where Jasmen's eye glasses were subsequently found.&#8221;


----------



## barry1960

Wolfmoon said:


> *In my opinion*, it's been done before and the illegal aliens have been known to share the corpse of a dead victim with their other illegal alien friends!
> 
> I am quite certain I could click on the internet an find an example of an AMERICAN engaging in necrophilia. However I would not be so stupid to assert an opinion that "Americans have been known to share the corpse of a dead victim with their other illiegal friends." This is akin to a Muslim mullah holding up Jeffrey Dahlmer as an example that Americans are murderous cannibals.
> 
> Your opinion, steeped in stupidity and bigotry, is worth nothing. You are a discredit to this country. You are lowering the national IQ. Have you considered immigrating to another country in order to improve this one?


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, I've even heard of an illegal alien stealing a corpse from a mortuary for sexual enjoyment. He probably shared that young girls corpse with his friends in the tramp camp.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Trial scheduled for man charged in death of Oklahoma City girl*


on *January 17, 2012M* at *10:43 am* 

A jury trial has been scheduled for a 23-year-old man accused of abducting and fatally stabbing a 10-year-old Oklahoma City girl in November.

Jose Conception Sifuentes, 23, has been charged with murder in connection with the death of Jasmen Gonzalez. 

Jose Sifuentes trial

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Sifuentes to Spend 30 Years in Prison for Girl's Rape, Murder*
*Plea deal reached before trial begins*

*Monday, Feb 25, 2013 *

*http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Jury-Selection-Begins-in-Family-Member-Murder-Trial-Jose-Sifuentes-Jasmen-Gonzalez-192995701.html*

"With the plea, Jose Sifuentes will now be eligible for parole in 30 years. Sifuentes showed no reaction as relatives, including the victim's sister and father, talked about the night the girl was reported missing.

Sifuentes underwent a mental evaluation delaying the trial after Sifuentes said Jesus told him that the judge killed Gonzalez.

Psychiatrists said, after conducting the mental evaluation, that Sifuentes was faking a mental illness."


----------



## GHook93

Wolfmoon said:


> Oklahoma City Girl Died of Stab Wound
> 
> Oklahoma City Girl Died of Stab Wound | NBC Dallas-Fort Worth
> 
> "Relatives told police that Sifuentes, a 23-year-old *construction worker*, disappeared at about the time Gonzalez did."
> 
> "In addition to Sifuentes' Navigator, officers searched a white Ford F-150 pickup truck and a red Chevrolet van. They also executed a search warrant at the apartment where the girl disappeared."



And he was just here doing a job Americans wouldn't want to do!!!


----------

